# News - Far Cry 2: Far Cry 2 setzt auf SecuROM



## System (14. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,663404


----------



## snowman1978 (14. Oktober 2008)

Das wird jetzt sowieso standard die Verkaufzahlen von Sacred 2 und Fifa09 geben ihnen auch noch recht.


----------



## Blue_Ace (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				snowman1978 am 14.10.2008 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird jetzt sowieso standard die Verkaufzahlen von Sacred 2 und Fifa09 geben ihnen auch noch recht.



Ja, da wird sich wohl in Zukunft nix mehr daran ändern. Besser wäre aber wenn alle Publisher es so machen wie Take 2 mit Bioshock wenn sie die Installationen beschränken.


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

So, jetzt will ich die Leute rumschreien sehen, die sich schon bei Spore und Bioshock aufgeregt haben und diese boykottiert haben. Ich hoffe es sind Farcry Fanboys dabei.


----------



## Calyptratus (14. Oktober 2008)

Und schon wieder ein Spiel von meiner Liste gestrichen. 
 
Wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich demnächst eine Menge Geld sparen und mir ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## Blackout (14. Oktober 2008)

Ändert nichts an meiner Vorbestellung.

Es gibt ja außerdem die Möglichkeit das zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt der Müll wieder entfernt wird, wenn genug Games über den Ladentisch gewandert sind.


----------



## Celica26 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich lache mich nur noch tot über die Hersteller echt


----------



## Subsanaty (14. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das so weiter geht mit den Schutzmechanismen,dann werden die Verkaufszahlen erheblich darunter leiden.Denn viele Käufer sehen nicht ein,warum sie ein Produkt kaufen sollen,das dem Spieler immer mehr Grenzen setzt.
Das ist der falsche Weg,den die Hersteller einschlagen.


----------



## sow42195 (14. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte nie ein problem mit dieser art von kopierschutz. wenn etwas die existenz des pcs als spieleplattform gefährdet, dann ist es das für die publisher inzwischen katastrophale verhältnis von raubkopien zu verkauften exemplaren. ich kann verstehen, dass man sich davor schützen will.
die begrenzte zahl der aktivierungen wird wie bei bioshock sicher irgendwann aufgehoben, dann kann das spiel auch weiterverkauft werden.


----------



## Prime85 (14. Oktober 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Ubisoft!
Dann wird Far Cry 2 (wie wahrscheinlich auch Fallout 3) von mir nicht zum Vollpreis gekauft.
Wenn jetzt auch noch GTA 4 mit so einem Kopierschutz kommt, dann werd ich wohl bald keine Neuerscheinungen mehr spielen.


----------



## CrazyClash (14. Oktober 2008)

Man, was soll denn der Mist??? Habe zu Hause keine Internet,...das heißt nun Rechner abbauen internet suchen und dann wieder aufbauen,...HALLLOOOO,..nicht in jeder Ecke aufm Globus hat man ne Vernünftige Leitung,...denkt da mal jemand mit???


----------



## March20 (14. Oktober 2008)

irgendwie versteh ich grad den ganzen lärm um securom nicht.

gehts hier ausschließlich darum das die installation limitiert ist?
ist zwar sch**** aber bisher hatte ich auch noch kein problem damit.


naja. vorbestellung bleibt bestehen.


----------



## ronzl1976 (14. Oktober 2008)

sehe da keine Differenzen....ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit diesem Kopierschutz,und wenn es hilft der Piraterie Herr zu werden ,bitte.Ich kaufs mir eh...


----------



## perv (14. Oktober 2008)

Tja, Securom ist tatsächlich die beste Methode sich sein Geschäft zu versauen.

Wird doch sofort gecracked und für den Käufer ist es nur ein Ärgernis.

Eigentlich ist das doch nichts weiter als eine eine unhöfliche Aufforderung zum "Raubkopieren"!


----------



## Gunter (14. Oktober 2008)

Blackout am 14.10.2008 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ändert nichts an meiner Vorbestellung.
> 
> Es gibt ja außerdem die Möglichkeit das zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt der Müll wieder entfernt wird, wenn genug Games über den Ladentisch gewandert sind.


ebenso. und wenn das spiel mal nicht mehr so aktuell ist, wird die limitierung der installationen entweder gelockert bzw ganz entfernt (per patch), war doch afaik (?) auch bei bioshock schon so.

was ich allerdings nicht verstehe - wo ist der sinn des ganzen? die spiele werden auch so munter gecrackt und raubkopiert (siehe spore), also DARAN kanns wohl wirklich nicht liegen.


----------



## CrazyClash (14. Oktober 2008)

In Zukunft sollte auch bei jedem Spiel gleich ne schöne DSL Leitung oder Glasfaser beiliegen, um überhaupt ins I-Net zu kommen!!! Rrrrrrgh...so ein sch...


----------



## Celica26 (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Kopierschutz wird nichts ändern, ausser dass man den Käufer damit verärgert und evtl. ein paar Videotheken-Raubkopien damit verhindert (die aber im Vergleich zu Warez und co quasi ohne Bedeutung sind)


----------



## Dulo (14. Oktober 2008)

tja pech dann stonier ich jetzt meine vorbestelltung


----------



## Bugonius (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja da muss ich mir auch grad mal überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel noch kauf


----------



## Aithir (14. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem ja in Charts lauter DRM-Titel dominieren, Sacred 2, Spore, Crysis,. .. 
wäre es vielleicht doch mal Zeit für einen umfassenderen Protest. Als nächstes fangen die kleinen Publisher auch noch mit dem Mist an.

Das einzige, was hilft ist, ist nicht kaufen. 

Das Securomproblem ist, daß man vom Internet abhängig ist, daß man für Reaktivierungen bezahlen muß, über Hotline- gebühren, daß der Weiterverkauf nicht möglich ist, daß der Kopierschutz nur eine Wirkung hat, dieZahl  Raubkopien , daß die Publisher sich die Schutzwirkung durch DRM nur einbilden, daß Pauschal dem Kunden mißtraut wird, daß schon die Neuinstallation von Windows eine Aktivierung frißt, daß zusätzliche Fehler auftauchen, daß der ehrliche Käufer für die Verbrechen anderer büßen soll, ... .

Ich habe es satt, daß ich die Kriminalität anderer durch immer perverser werdende Kopierschutzmechanismen büßen soll. Wer seinen Käufern nicht traut und das Piraterieproblem angeht, in dem man den ehrlichen Käufer als potentiellen Kriminellen hinstellt, , dafür aber die Piraten nicht konsequent und nur zu Showzwecken bekämpft,  verdient es nicht auch nur ein Spiel zu verkaufen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann es irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen warum denn der Käufer durch diesen Kopierschutz verärgert werden sollte.
Wenn ich das Spiel installiert habe dann zocke ich es auch durch.Es bleibt dann sehr lange auf der Platte bis es mir nicht mehr gefällt.Dann wird es runtergeprügelt.In den seltensten Fällen installiere ich es mehr als zweimal auf meinem Rechner.Zumindest mit derselben Hardware.
Nur weil Leute XP oder Vista ständig neu installieren kann man doch dem Kopierschutz keine Vorwurf machen.
Ganz ehrlich, ich merk den garnicht.Bei noch keinem einzigen Spiel hat mich der gestört.

Wenn mans 3 mal installieren kann reicht das doch völlig aus.Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht.Das muß mir mal hier einer erläutern.Sachlich und plausibel erklären.

EDIT: Sollte jetzt hier die Sache mit den Rootkit als Begründung kommen, dann kann ich das auchnicht akzeptieren für mich.Ich habe nichts zu verbergen.Und die Märchen das z.b. Sony alle meine 3 Festplatten scannt ist ja wohl total übertrieben.


----------



## sPEEDy75 (14. Oktober 2008)

sow42195 am 14.10.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte nie ein problem mit dieser art von kopierschutz. wenn etwas die existenz des pcs als spieleplattform gefährdet, dann ist es das für die publisher inzwischen katastrophale verhältnis von raubkopien zu verkauften exemplaren. ich kann verstehen, dass man sich davor schützen will.
> die begrenzte zahl der aktivierungen wird wie bei bioshock sicher irgendwann aufgehoben, dann kann das spiel auch weiterverkauft werden.



genauso sehe ich das auch, ich habe weder bei Crysis noch bei Sacred ein Problem mit dem KS. 
Solange die Hersteller dadurch mehr Software dadurch Verkaufen, kann ich das nur begrüssen.


----------



## Nodhead (14. Oktober 2008)

March20 am 14.10.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie versteh ich grad den ganzen lärm um securom nicht.
> 
> gehts hier ausschließlich darum das die installation limitiert ist?
> ist zwar sch**** aber bisher hatte ich auch noch kein problem damit.



Tja, gibt halt Leute mit ein paar mehr rigs als einem, auf denen abwechselnd gezockt wird, je nachdem wo man gerade ist.



			
				ronzl1976 am 14.10.2008 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> sehe da keine Differenzen....ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit diesem Kopierschutz,und wenn es hilft der Piraterie Herr zu werden ,bitte.Ich kaufs mir eh...


Bis jemand eine Schwachstelle herausgefunden hat und dir den PC zerschießt über das rootkit. Kommt das eigentlich noch bei jeder Securom Install? Sacred solls ja angeblich nicht installieren.

Außerdem, tote oder überlastete Keyserver = kein zocken, der Schwarzkopierer zockt aber schon fröhlich. 
Außerdem wird man damit der Produktpiraterie keineswegs herr, das juckt keinen in der Szene.

Die letzte Anti Securom Bastion werden wohl Blizzard, Stardock und Co bleiben, welche sich ja mittlerweile für einen Kopierschutz der allein auf Qualität beruht und darauffolgendes Kaufverlangen spezialisieren.

Atm habe ich jetzt jedenfalls schon 500 Euro akkumuliert, die eigentlich für Spiele in der Vergangenheit oder Zukunft draufgehen sollten. Naja freut sich die Autoindustrie demnächst, da bekommt man wenigstens ein vollwertiges Produkt für sein Geld.


----------



## Funrunner (14. Oktober 2008)

Nun, auch auf meiner Liste wird nach "Spore", "Mass Effect" und "Command & Conquer Red Alert 3" leider auch "Far Cry 2" gestrichen. Wirklich schade eigentlich. Irgendwann brauche ich mein PC-Games-Abo nicht mehr, weil alle Spieletitel nur noch mit Securom & Co laufen. 

Aber wozu aufregen Kumpel? Hoher Blutdruck ist ungesund. Dann kauft man das Spiel halt nicht. Das reguliert der Markt von ganz alleine. Es sei denn es gibt genug Konsumenten die nichts dagegen einzuwenden haben. Dann aber bekommen sie auch das was sie verdienen. 

 

Tip für Strategiefans: Das kostenlose rundenbasierende Fantasystrategiespiel "Battle for Wesnoth" macht Laune und kommt logischerweise ohne Kopierschutz aus. Auch ein Blick auf  "UFO: Alien Invasion" lohnt in jedem Fall. 

Grüße aus dem Norden
..und immer locker bleiben. 



			
				Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon wieder ein Spiel von meiner Liste gestrichen.
> 
> Wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich demnächst eine Menge Geld sparen und mir ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## paraphonatic (14. Oktober 2008)

Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon wieder ein Spiel von meiner Liste gestrichen.
> 
> Wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich demnächst eine Menge Geld sparen und mir ein anderes Hobby suchen.



Du bist hier lächerlich und kein Hersteller, spiel halt Tetris oder garnicht mehr is vllt besser für dich    




			
				Prime85 am 14.10.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Ubisoft!
> Dann wird Far Cry 2 (wie wahrscheinlich auch Fallout 3) von mir nicht zum Vollpreis gekauft.
> Wenn jetzt auch noch GTA 4 mit so einem Kopierschutz kommt, dann werd ich wohl bald keine Neuerscheinungen mehr spielen.



Die einstellung is mehr als lächerlich aba ok, eure sache ich kann nur drüber lachen wie dämlich einige leute doch sind sry am besten spielt ihr nurnoch mit Konsolen lawl    




			
				CrazyClash am 14.10.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Man, was soll denn der Mist??? Habe zu Hause keine Internet,...das heißt nun Rechner abbauen internet suchen und dann wieder aufbauen,...HALLLOOOO,..nicht in jeder Ecke aufm Globus hat man ne Vernünftige Leitung,...denkt da mal jemand mit???



Dann gibts halt kein zocken so einfach is das....



			
				March20 am 14.10.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie versteh ich grad den ganzen lärm um securom nicht.
> 
> gehts hier ausschließlich darum das die installation limitiert ist?
> ist zwar sch**** aber bisher hatte ich auch noch kein problem damit.
> ...



Genau so schauts aus ja, das sind die netten user die immer was zu meckern haben, aba naja ihr ding verpassen sie halt die geilen spiele   


-Para


----------



## paraphonatic (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen warum denn der Käufer durch diesen Kopierschutz verärgert werden sollte.
> Wenn ich das Spiel installiert habe dann zocke ich es auch durch.Es bleibt dann sehr lange auf der Platte bis es mir nicht mehr gefällt.Dann wird es runtergeprügelt.In den seltensten Fällen installiere ich es mehr als zweimal auf meinem Rechner.Zumindest mit derselben Hardware.
> Nur weil Leute XP oder Vista ständig neu installieren kann man doch dem Kopierschutz keine Vorwurf machen.
> Ganz ehrlich, ich merk den garnicht.Bei noch keinem einzigen Spiel hat mich der gestört.
> ...




Das stümmt so nicht, ich glaub die leute hier wissen net mal was sie labern du kannst es auch 10000 installieren, aber nur auf dem gleichen PC und wenn du es vorher richtig deinstallst hast, wie oft noch?!

Ich habe Crysis, Spore, etc schon min 10 mal neu installiert auf meiner kiste,und noch nie ein problem gehabt also labert bitte nicht so ein bullshid........
also merkt mal was leute


-Para


----------



## loener (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds schlicht und ergreifend einfach unfair gegenüber denjenigen, die kein Internet haben. Und davon gibt es mehr als man denkt.


----------



## Funrunner (14. Oktober 2008)

Du und @CrazyClash gehört leider zu den Kunden die sich keine Breitbandanschlüsse leisten können. (Achtung! Sarkasmus!!) Somit würdet Ihr wohl auch nicht das Geld für ein aktuelles Computerspiel aufbringen können.

Spaß beiseite, ich weiß genau wie es euch geht. Mein Arbeitskollege kann leider auch nicht im Internet spielen und der wohnt nicht gerade in der Pampa.

Allerdings summiert sich das... Boykottanhänger + Pampaguys + Datenschutzfetischisten + "genervte Zocker" + Raubkopierer  = noch mehr potentielle Raubkopierer

Wenn das mal gut geht....




			
				sow42195 am 14.10.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte nie ein problem mit dieser art von kopierschutz. wenn etwas die existenz des pcs als spieleplattform gefährdet, dann ist es das für die publisher inzwischen katastrophale verhältnis von raubkopien zu verkauften exemplaren. ich kann verstehen, dass man sich davor schützen will.
> die begrenzte zahl der aktivierungen wird wie bei bioshock sicher irgendwann aufgehoben, dann kann das spiel auch weiterverkauft werden.


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

loener am 14.10.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds schlicht und ergreifend einfach unfair gegenüber denjenigen, die kein Internet haben. Und davon gibt es mehr als man denkt.



Naja unfair kann man das eigentlich nicht nennen, denn es handelt sich ja um Unternehmen, die uns gegenüber keinerlei Verpflichtungen haben.

Wenn das die neue Strategie ist und die Publisher sich was davon versprechen sollen sie es durchziehen.
Wer damit Probleme hat (technisch oder konzeptionell) muss verzichten.

Und am Ende wird Bilanz gezogen und wenn der Publisher dann meint, es hat was gebracht wird er so weiter machen. Und das völlig zurecht wie ich finde.


----------



## Funrunner (14. Oktober 2008)

Das sehe ich sehr ähnlich. Bis heute habe ich folgende Spiele nicht gekauft/gespielt, obwohl ich es gerne hätte und werde angekündigte ebenfalls meiden:

-Command & Conquer Red Alert 3
-Far Cry 2 
-Sacred 2
-Spore
-Bioshock
-Mass Effect
-Lost Planet: Extreme Condition
-Half-Life 2
-Half-Life 2: Episode One
-Half-Life 2: Episode Two
-Counter Strike Source
-Day of Defeat Source
-Team Fortress 2
-Portal

Habe ich einen Titel vergessen?




			
				Aithir am 14.10.2008 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ja in Charts lauter DRM-Titel dominieren, Sacred 2, Spore, Crysis,. ..
> wäre es vielleicht doch mal Zeit für einen umfassenderen Protest. Als nächstes fangen die kleinen Publisher auch noch mit dem Mist an.
> 
> Das einzige, was hilft ist, ist nicht kaufen.
> ...


----------



## Calyptratus (14. Oktober 2008)

sPEEDy75 am 14.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> sow42195 am 14.10.2008 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir sprechen uns in ein paar Jahren wieder, wenn ich immer noch Deus Ex 1 zocke und ihr eure Datenträger von Far Cry 2 oder Crysis Warhead nur noch als Bierdeckel verwendet. 

Dass die Installationsbeschränkung jemals aufgehoben wird wie bei Bioshock habt ihr ja nicht schriftlich - oder? Ich habe schon diverse Einträge in Foren oder bei Amazon gelesen, wo jemand ein gebrauchtes Spiel gekauft hat, wo die Installationen aufgebraucht sind - dass sich also nicht mehr ohne weiteres installieren lässt. Wenn sich das rumspricht, wird keiner, der noch bei Verstand ist, gebrauchte Spiele kaufen. Und genau das ist auch die Absicht der Publisher. Warum begreift das keiner?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

Funrunner am 14.10.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich einen Titel vergessen?



woher sollen wir das wissen?


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sprechen uns in ein paar Jahren wieder, wenn ich immer noch Deus Ex 1 zocke und ihr eure Datenträger von Far Cry 2 oder Crysis Warhead nur noch als Bierdeckel verwendet.



Du stellst das so dar, als wäre das die pure Wahrheit, dabei ist es nichts als eine Spekulation.
Wenn du konsequent bist kaufst du dir auch keine Spiele um sie online zu spielen, da hast du nämlich auch keine Garantie über die zukünftige Verfügbarkeit des Multiplayer.


----------



## Prime85 (14. Oktober 2008)

Prime85 am 14.10.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Ubisoft!
> Dann wird Far Cry 2 (wie wahrscheinlich auch Fallout 3) von mir nicht zum Vollpreis gekauft.
> Wenn jetzt auch noch GTA 4 mit so einem Kopierschutz kommt, dann werd ich wohl bald keine Neuerscheinungen mehr spielen.





> Die einstellung is mehr als lächerlich aba ok, eure sache ich kann nur drüber lachen wie dämlich einige leute doch sind sry am besten spielt ihr nurnoch mit Konsolen lawl



Ich wüsste nicht was daran lächerlich ist. Es gibt genug Leut, die kein Internet am Spiele PC haben oder haben wollen. Und als ehrlicher Käufer kann ich auf solche Schikanen verzichten.
Mit ein bischen Glück kommt das Spiel in nem Jahr ohne diesen Internetzwang als Budget-Titel und dann kann man es immer noch zocken. Ist wahrscheinlich eh besser man kauft sich heutzutage ein Spiel erst wenn es als Gold- oder wieauchimmer-Titel günstiger gibt. Da hat man ein Produkt, dass meist gepatched ist, evtl. ohne dieses Internetzwang und dann läuft es auch nicht nur ordentlich auf einem High-End-PC.

Und ich habe es nicht nötig zu prahlen, dass ich das Spiel gleich am ersten Tag durchgezockt habe und muss auch nicht bei meinen Kumpels angeben, dass ich das neuste Spiel habe.


----------



## DaRockwilda (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Sollte jetzt hier die Sache mit den Rootkit als Begründung kommen, dann kann ich das auchnicht akzeptieren für mich.Ich habe nichts zu verbergen.Und die Märchen das z.b. Sony alle meine 3 Festplatten scannt ist ja wohl total übertrieben.



Wenn du nichts zu verbergen hast dann lad doch mal deinen gesamten Festplatteninhalt auf Rapidshare hoch und zeig ihn uns. Oder bau deine Webcam auf und lass uns an deinem Leben teilhaben. Hast ja nichts zu verbergen!


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

DaRockwilda am 14.10.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Welch passender Vergleich....
Klar, er provoziert das ja auch mit diesem ziemlich vorbelastenden Satz, aber zwischen "ich zeig euch alles" und "ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn gewisse Systeminformationen abgerufen werden" liegen immer noch welten.


----------



## munsterbuster (14. Oktober 2008)

Wow, wieder ein Spiel weniger, dazu noch keine Demo. Da mir die Möglichkeit der Videothek zum testen genommen wird, kauf ich sicherlich nicht die gehypte Katze im Sack. Aber ich danke der DRM, da ich so schon ein paar hundert Euro gespart habe. Und noch besser ist, ich vermisse nicht eines dieser Spiele.


----------



## Calyptratus (14. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 14.10.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Korrekt, ich spiele tatsächlich kein Multiplayer oder sonstwie online.

In der Tat ist das alles Spekulation. Ebenso, wie der Glaube daran, dass sich die Titel mit SecuROM oder irgendeiner Online-Freischaltung (wie Steam) in ein paar Jahren noch installieren lassen. 

Sicher ist nur der Tod.


----------



## Funrunner (14. Oktober 2008)

Wer hat Dich denn gekauft? 




			
				paraphonatic am 14.10.2008 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Korrekt, ich spiele tatsächlich kein Multiplayer oder sonstwie online.
> 
> In der Tat ist das alles Spekulation. Ebenso, wie der Glaube daran, dass sich die Titel mit SecuROM oder irgendeiner Online-Freischaltung (wie Steam) in ein paar Jahren noch installieren lassen.
> 
> Sicher ist nur der Tod.



Und doch gibt es ein paar Hinweise, die deine These unglaubwürdiger erscheinen lassen.
- nachträgliche Entfernung/Erleichterung des Kopierschutzes bei vergleichbaren Spielen (Bioshock)
- mittlererweile (durch große Verbreitung) riesige betroffene Käuferschicht.
- minimaler Aufwand zur Beseitigung des Schutzes
- Unwahrscheinlichkeit der Insolvenz von EA und Ubisoft.


----------



## BadNelson (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich wohlte mir das originale kaufen aber so nicht .
tja dann woll die kopie reicht mir auch


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

BadNelson am 14.10.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohlte mir das originale kaufen aber so nicht .
> tja dann woll die kopie reicht mir auch



Nettiquette - keine Raubkopien - sonst raus.


----------



## nintendo-maniac (14. Oktober 2008)

FarCry 2 stand zwar nie auf meiner Einkaufsliste, aber ich sage trotzdem mal "BYE BYE"


----------



## Spinal (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag den kopierschutz auch nicht. Vor allem verstehe ich die Installationsgrenze nicht, es wäre doch so einfach ein Tool mit zu geben, mit dem man seine Installationen online selber verwalten, aktivieren und deaktivieren könnte. Wenn man dann 2-3 Installationen gleichzeitig aktiviert haben könnte wäre das auch ok. Ich denke, hier soll tatsächlich der Gebrauchtspiele Markt eingeschränkt werden.
Einen bitteren Beigeschmack hat das ganze meiner Ansicht nach zudem, denn ich finde das blöd, das irgendwer mitschauen kann, wann ich wo ein Spiel installiere. Dazu diese rootkit Geschichte. Ich habe auch nix zu verbergen, aber dennoch will ich niemand die Möglichkeiten bieten auf meinem Rechner rumzuschnüffeln. Dort befinden sich ja auch Dinge, die keinen was angehen wie zb. E Mails (die allerdings auch generell unverschlüsselt gesendet werden) oder andere Dokumente. Bewerbungen, Lebenslauf, Evtl. eingescannte Zeugnisse, Briefe, Fotos usw.
Ich war nie ein großer Datenschützer, aber je mehr ich mich damit beschäftige, desto mehr Sorge bereitet mir das ganze. Überall wird man kontrolliert, manche Arbeitgeber übertreiben gar (siehe Lidl), aber selbst bei vielen anderen Arbeitgebern wird sehr stark mit legalen Methoden kontrolliert.

Und ich glaube nicht, das manche Leute deshalb ein Spiel, welches sie unbedingt haben wollen, nicht kaufen. FC2 werde ich mir wahrscheinlich dennoch zulegen. Crysis Warhead habe ich mir nicht geholt und Sacred 2 auch nicht, obwohl beide in Beracht gekommen wären. Einmal 27 Euro und einmal 35 Euro waren sehr gute Angebote für die beiden Titel, aber da ich diese nicht unbedingt haben wollte, sondern nur um mal was neues zu haben, war der Kopierschutz tatsächlich der Grund, warum ich sie nicht gekauft habe.

Ich habe mir auch Bioshock gekauft, das war sehr ärgerlich und hat lange gedauert bis ich es spielen konnte. Und ich habe es lange nicht auf meinen Vista Rechner installiert, weil ich nicht weiß, wieviele Installationen noch offen sind. Irgendwie hatte ich nie das gefühl, das ist MEIN Spiel.
Auch finde ich es blöd, das man früher ein Spiel überall installieren konnte, wenn man es auf dem anderen System deinstalliert. Sicherlich haben das deinstallieren einige "vergessen", aber es geht doch auch darum, das man sein Spiel auf dem Laptop oder einem anderen PC auch spielen kann.
Vielleicht sind die Einschränkungen für die meißten Nutzer nicht so wild, aber wie gesagt, ich finde das ganze hat einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Die USK Logos sind inzwischen Monstermäßig groß auf den Packungen drauf gedruckt, aber so ein wichtiger Hinweis wie die limitierte Anzahl an Installationen und zwingend bestehende Internetleitung werden winzig klein drauf gedruckt. Irgendwas läuft verdammt schief.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Calyptratus (14. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 14.10.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Du stellst das so dar, als wäre das die pure Wahrheit, dabei ist es nichts als eine Spekulation.
> Wenn du konsequent bist kaufst du dir auch keine Spiele um sie online zu spielen, da hast du nämlich auch keine Garantie über die zukünftige Verfügbarkeit des Multiplayer.





			
				Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Korrekt, ich spiele tatsächlich kein Multiplayer oder sonstwie online.
> 
> In der Tat ist das alles Spekulation. Ebenso, wie der Glaube daran, dass sich die Titel mit SecuROM oder irgendeiner Online-Freischaltung (wie Steam) in ein paar Jahren noch installieren lassen.
> 
> Sicher ist nur der Tod.





			
				Boesor am 14.10.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Und doch gibt es ein paar Hinweise, die deine These unglaubwürdiger erscheinen lassen.
> - nachträgliche Entfernung/Erleichterung des Kopierschutzes bei vergleichbaren Spielen (Bioshock)
> - mittlererweile (durch große Verbreitung) riesige betroffene Käuferschicht.
> - minimaler Aufwand zur Beseitigung des Schutzes
> - Unwahrscheinlichkeit der Insolvenz von EA und Ubisoft.



Hey Kumpel, bei wem arbeitest du eigentlich - EA oder Ubisoft? Auf jeden Fall in der Spielebranche würde ich sagen.


----------



## NixBlick (14. Oktober 2008)

BadNelson am 14.10.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohlte mir das originale kaufen aber so nicht .
> tja dann woll die kopie reicht mir auch


Wow wie einfach du sowas rechtfertigst


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 14.10.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> - Unwahrscheinlichkeit der Insolvenz von EA und Ubisoft.



das ist kein argument.
wal-mart geht noch viel eher nicht pleite und dennoch schalten sie demnächst ihre drm-server für dort gekaufte musik ab.


----------



## BadNelson (14. Oktober 2008)

Nettiquette - keine Raubkopien - sonst raus. [/quote]


Was kann ich nicht meine meinung sagen?


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Kumpel, bei wem arbeitest du eigentlich - EA oder Ubisoft? Auf jeden Fall in der Spielebranche würde ich sagen.



Also wenn du es konkret wissen willst, ich "arbeite" zur Zeit noch als Student, ab 1.2.2009 werde ich Beamter auf Widerruf des Landes NRW, Lehramt Berufskolleg


----------



## DaRockwilda (14. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 14.10.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Welch passender Vergleich....
> Klar, er provoziert das ja auch mit diesem ziemlich vorbelastenden Satz, aber zwischen "ich zeig euch alles" und "ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn gewisse Systeminformationen abgerufen werden" liegen immer noch welten.



Wer sagt denn das es bei "gewissen Systeminformationen" bleibt? Ich vermute mal das Securom Rootkit lässt sich mindestens hacken und so auf andere Festplattendaten ausrichten.

Ach ja, und ich dachte eigentlich dass Securom auch schaut welche Programme man so laufen hat und wenn es beispielsweise Daemon usw. entdeckt macht es zicken?! Kann mich hier aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Calyptratus (14. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 14.10.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah.... daher die ständige Rechthaberei...


----------



## BadNelson (14. Oktober 2008)

Fakt ist ein SECUROM schutz nicht fur was es dann benutzen???


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

BadNelson am 14.10.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist ein SECUROM schutz nicht fur was es dann benutzen???




zu deutsch?  :-o


----------



## Flo66R6 (14. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem ist doch, wie man es macht, ist es verkehrt:

- Kaufe ich das Spiel, sagt  sich der Publisher "Hui, das verkauft sich ja toll. SecuRom funktioniert, also setzen wir es noch massiver ein"

- Boykottiere ich sagt sich der Publisher "Hui, die schlechten Verkaufsszahlen liegen bestimmt an den vielen Raubkopien" und antwortet mit noch restriktieveren Kopierschutzmechanismen

- Lade ich es illegal herunter sagt sich der Publisher "Hui, so viele Raubkopien" und antwortet abermals mit restriktieveren Kopierschutzmechanismen

Sch****e ist das. Ich habe mich wirklich auf FarCry 2 gefreut. Irgendwer nahm hier noch Fallout 3 asl Beispiel, setzen die etwa auch auf SecuRom?


----------



## Celica26 (14. Oktober 2008)

Flo66R6 am 14.10.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist doch, wie man es macht, ist es verkehrt:
> 
> - Kaufe ich das Spiel, sagt  sich der Publisher "Hui, das verkauft sich ja toll. SecuRom funktioniert, also setzen wir es noch massiver ein"
> 
> ...



Nein Fallout 3 wird den selben Kopierschutz wie Oblivion haben also ziemlich harmlos. Wenigstens dreht Bethesda Soft nicht auch völlig am Rad und folgt diesem Wahnsinn.


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

DaRockwilda am 14.10.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.10.2008 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann bist du aber schon wieder bei einer ganz anderen Sache, die mit der eigentlichen Konzeption nichts mehr zu tun hat.


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.10.2008 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bleibt nur noch die frage welchen Beruf man ausübt wenn man diesen ständigen Pessimismus an den tag legt


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

Aithir am 14.10.2008 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige, was hilft ist, ist nicht kaufen.


Ich habe ja nichts gegen eine solche, ernst gemeinte, Entscheidung. Ich vermute nur das viele dieser Einstellung nur zur Hälfte folgen werden. In dem sie zwar das Spiel nicht kaufen werde, weil man will ja damit sein Protest äußer, im Nachhinein jedoch selbiges runterladen werden, mit der Einstellung, sowas kommt davon, wenn man uns versucht mit einem Kopierschutz zu "gängeln". Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass mMn. die Meisten nur eine neue Rechtfertigung für ihr Treiben haben um das Gewissen zu erleichtern.
Also reine Polemik und blinder Aktionissmus wird diesem Thema nicht die notwändige Gewichtung geben, sondern eher kontraproduktiv wirken.



> Das Securomproblem ist, daß man vom Internet abhängig ist, daß man für Reaktivierungen bezahlen muß


 1.) Besitzt die GROßE Mehrheit der Gamer heutzutage Internet 2.) Fällt dafür die DVD im Laufwerk weg


> , über Hotline- gebühren,


 Ist das in dem Fall so?


> daß der Weiterverkauf nicht möglich ist,


 Möglich ist er schon, jedoch mit Hindernissen. Hat denn diesbezüglich jemand schon einmal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, sprich ein gebrauchtes Spiel gekauft, welches der Hersteller nicht mehr freischalten wollte?? Es wird zwar immer viel darüber diskutiert aber wirkliche Fälle wurden hier noch nicht vorgetragen??!


> daß die Publisher sich die Schutzwirkung durch DRM nur einbilden,


Defakto falsch. Es wurde ja schon nachgewiesen, dass Spiele mit dem Schutz sich in den ersten zwei relevanten Verkaufswochen wesentlich besser , als ihre Pendents, ohne jenen KS verkaufen.


> daß Pauschal dem Kunden mißtraut wird,


Das Einzige was hier pauschal ist, ist diese Aussage^^


> daß zusätzliche Fehler auftauchen, daß der ehrliche Käufer für die Verbrechen anderer büßen soll, ... .


Das ist / war schon immer so. Die Mehrheit muss immer unter den Taten weniger leiden. 


> Wer seinen Käufern nicht traut und das Piraterieproblem angeht, in dem man den ehrlichen Käufer als potentiellen Kriminellen hinstellt, , dafür aber die Piraten nicht konsequent und nur zu Showzwecken bekämpft,  verdient es nicht auch nur ein Spiel zu verkaufen.


Niemand stellt den "ehrlichen Käüfer" so hin, warum auch?! Was gibts denn deiner Meinung nach für Alternativen?

MfG


----------



## paraphonatic (14. Oktober 2008)

Funrunner am 14.10.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Dich denn gekauft?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Niemand du solltest mal aus deiner Barbie welt rauskommen, sonst spielst du bald garnix mehr weil fast alles secu haben wird 


-Para


----------



## BadNelson (14. Oktober 2008)

Bonkic am 14.10.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> BadNelson am 14.10.2008 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein kondome  schützt  zu   97%    Securom nicht!! 

Bin aus NL


----------



## Wizardslayer (14. Oktober 2008)

paraphonatic am 14.10.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube der Einzige der hier keine Ahnung hat bist du. 

Windows neu aufgespielt -  Neuaktivierung fällig
Multiuser OS - jeder eingerichtete User kostet eine Aktivierung.
Hardwaretausch  - Neuaktivierung, wobei es hier darauf ankommt was man tauscht.



Bei der Deinstallation wird be EA und wohl auch bei Ubisoft Titeln die Aktivierung nicht wieder freigegeben. Das funktionierte bei Bioschock schon nicht und ist auch keine Option bei EA Titeln.

Was bleibt ist nach 5x Windows neu aufsetzen oder Änderungen an der Hardware aus welchen Gründen auch immer(z.B HDD crash) die 0900er Pornohotline und schön Hündchen bei EA machen. Denn eine Neuinstallation bzw. Aktiverung ist jetzt nichtmehr möglich.

aber danke das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben...


----------



## paraphonatic (14. Oktober 2008)

Spinal am 14.10.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag den kopierschutz auch nicht. Vor allem verstehe ich die Installationsgrenze nicht, es wäre doch so einfach ein Tool mit zu geben, mit dem man seine Installationen online selber verwalten, aktivieren und deaktivieren könnte. Wenn man dann 2-3 Installationen gleichzeitig aktiviert haben könnte wäre das auch ok. Ich denke, hier soll tatsächlich der Gebrauchtspiele Markt eingeschränkt werden.
> Einen bitteren Beigeschmack hat das ganze meiner Ansicht nach zudem, denn ich finde das blöd, das irgendwer mitschauen kann, wann ich wo ein Spiel installiere. Dazu diese rootkit Geschichte. Ich habe auch nix zu verbergen, aber dennoch will ich niemand die Möglichkeiten bieten auf meinem Rechner rumzuschnüffeln. Dort befinden sich ja auch Dinge, die keinen was angehen wie zb. E Mails (die allerdings auch generell unverschlüsselt gesendet werden) oder andere Dokumente. Bewerbungen, Lebenslauf, Evtl. eingescannte Zeugnisse, Briefe, Fotos usw.
> Ich war nie ein großer Datenschützer, aber je mehr ich mich damit beschäftige, desto mehr Sorge bereitet mir das ganze. Überall wird man kontrolliert, manche Arbeitgeber übertreiben gar (siehe Lidl), aber selbst bei vielen anderen Arbeitgebern wird sehr stark mit legalen Methoden kontrolliert.
> 
> ...



Sag mal ihr checkt es nicht oder ?!

IHR KOENNT DAS GAME SOOFT INSTALLIEREN WIE IHR WOLLT AUCH 100000 MAL, IHR MUEßT ES NUR VORHER DEINSTALLIEREN DANN GIBT ES NULL PROBLEME; DIE ANZAHL 3x IST AUF EINEN ANDEREN PC BEZOGEN, NOCHMAL FUER DIE GANZ BLOEDEN...

WENN IHR ES AUF § UNTERSCHIEDLICHEN PCS INSTALLIERT IS ERSTMAL ENDE, SOLANGE IHR ES NUR AUF EINEN INSTALLIERT PASSIERT GARNIX, DA KOENNT IHR ES !100000MAL NEU INSTALLIEREN....

MEINE GUETE.........


-Para


----------



## Celica26 (14. Oktober 2008)

BadNelson am 14.10.2008 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.10.2008 12:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so deswegen   

Ach ja du darfst schon deine Meinung sagen allerdings nicht so dass du bewusst zugibst oder dazu aufrufst das du oder jeder sich das illegal runterlädt. Behalte es einfach für dich und tu was du für richtig hälts genauso wie ich es tu


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Aithir am 14.10.2008 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaube ich kaum. Wieso? Weil selbst der tolle DRM-Schutz bei allen betroffenen Spielen schon VOR Release gecrackt wurde. 
Er bringt einen Dreck - wer """"raub""""kopieren will, der macht das - der einzige, der Ärger mit dem Kopierschutz haben KÖNNTE, ist der Kunde. Der Kopierer bekommt es nicht mit.


----------



## snowman1978 (14. Oktober 2008)

Naja die Verkaufzahlen geben den Unternehmen aber recht Fifa09 ist der erfolgreichste Titel dieser Reihe trotz DRM.
Mich stört der Kopierschutz nicht die meisten Spiele hol ich mir einfach auf Konsole und die guten Strategie und Shooter einfach für Pc.

Ich hab mich auch erst aufgeregt über diesen Müll aber ich will Zocken und mich nicht aufregen,
der Kopierschutz hindert mich nicht im geringsten am Zocken und ob ich das Game in 10 jahren nochmal installieren kann is mir heutzutage schnuppe wer weiß ob ich in 10 Jahren überhaupt noch lebe oder mir Strom leisten kann. 

Wer wegen des DRM sich ein Spiel nicht kauft das er aber haben wollte hat sie doch nicht mehr alle,Datenschutz gibt es doch seit Jahren schon nichtmehr was macht ihr euch eigendlich alle vor.


----------



## paraphonatic (14. Oktober 2008)

Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> paraphonatic am 14.10.2008 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Komisch ich hab Vista / XP die letzen mal mehrmals neu installiert da ich neue hardware bekommen hatte, keine probleme gehabt Warhead /Spore neu zu installieren bestümmt an die 5/6 mal ohne jegliche probleme oder rumgezicke,
und ich mein hallo ?! wer sein system 5x mal am tag neu macht is auch net so ganz normal im kopf..........


-Para


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

snowman1978 am 14.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja die Verkaufzahlen geben den Unternehmen aber recht Fifa09 ist der erfolgreichste Titel dieser Reihe trotz DRM.



so weit ich weiss, gibt es keine angaben zu den pc- verkäufen.
also kann auch nicht ergründet werden, ob drm einen einfluss auf die verkäufe hatte.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

I-Eat-Parrots am 14.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 14.10.2008 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er schreckt ab und sorgt dafür das die ersten verkaufwichtigen zwei Wochen der Absatz nicht einbricht und das belegen die aktuellen Verkaufszahlen der Spiele, die den KS benutzen. Ganz einfach 

Das kannst du noch so laut abstreiten wie du willst, an der Tatsache ändert das jedoch nichts.

MfG


----------



## NixBlick (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Technische Telefonhotline
> 
> Unsere Kundendienst-Mitarbeiter stehen Ihnen von Mo-Fr 09:00 - 19:00 Uhr unter der kostenpflichtigen Rufnummer 0900 - 1824832 (0,24 Euro/Minute aus dem Festnetz der deutschen Telekom) hilfreich zur Seite. (Die Hotline-Nummer kann nicht aus dem Mobilfunknetz erreicht werden, oder wenn eine Sperre für 0900er Nummern aktiviert ist!)


Quelle 
Das Ubi eine kostenlose zu Verfügung stellt bezweifel ich irgendwie :-o


----------



## BadNelson (14. Oktober 2008)

Celica26 am 14.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> BadNelson am 14.10.2008 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok werde dran denken thx


----------



## Celica26 (14. Oktober 2008)

> Er schreckt ab und sorgt dafür das die ersten verkaufwichtigen zwei Wochen der Absatz nicht einbricht und das belegen die aktuellen Verkaufszahlen der Spiele, die den KS benutzen. Ganz einfach



Wovor schreckt es denn bitteschön ab


----------



## snowman1978 (14. Oktober 2008)

Und jetzt noch ein Gerücht die Fifa reihe soll vieleicht ab nächstes Jahr nicht mehr für Pc erscheinen.
Dann kann sich Konami doch die Engine untern Nagel reißen. 
Aber alles nur ein Gerücht


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> I-Eat-Parrots am 14.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reden kann jeder, beweise es mit Links. Ganz einfach 

Ich persönlich habe überhaupt kein Problem mit dem Kopierschutz und verstehe die Aufregung nicht, aber ich weiß ganz genau, dass der Kopierschutz schon geknackt ist, bevor die Spiele überhaupt im Laden stehen. 

Was dein letzter Satz soll, außer mich zu provozieren, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Und so lange ich keine Beweislinks von dir bekomme, halte ich das für armes getrolle.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

I-Eat-Parrots am 14.10.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was dein letzter Satz soll, außer mich zu provozieren, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Und so lange ich keine Beweislinks von dir bekomme, halte ich das für armes getrolle.


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/verkaufscharts/PC-CDROM/media_control.html

Ohne Grund sidn diese zwei "Hardliner KS" Spiele wohl nicht auf den ersten Plätzen. 

MfG


----------



## Wizardslayer (14. Oktober 2008)

paraphonatic am 14.10.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich kann ich, wenn ich einmal das OS neu installiere, das Spiel zum Beispile das 2. mal aktiviere, es danach wiederinstallieren so oft  ich will. Sobald ich aber hingehe und das OS erneut neu aufspiele wird die nächste Aktivierung fällig uns so geht es munter weiter bis ich  meine 3 oder 5 möglichen Einheiten verbraucht habe - Dann ist Schluss!

Es wird bei der Deinstallation des Spiels keine Aktivierung wieder freigegeben. Diese Option bietet EA nicht an und Ubisoft wird es auch nicht.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

Celica26 am 14.10.2008 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> > Er schreckt ab und sorgt dafür das die ersten verkaufwichtigen zwei Wochen der Absatz nicht einbricht und das belegen die aktuellen Verkaufszahlen der Spiele, die den KS benutzen. Ganz einfach
> 
> 
> 
> Wovor schreckt es denn bitteschön ab



Ach Celcia, wie oft muss man Dir denn den Zusammenhang noch erklären?? Ich verweise einfach mal auf die ganzen Diskussionen zu diesem Thema, bei denen du ja auch zu Genüge anwesend gewesen bist, wo genau dieser Punkt schon breit und ausführlich erleutert wurde. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Aja... und du hast nach jeder Neuinstallation von Vista/XP deine Spiele aktiviert.
> 
> Natürlich kann ich, wenn ich einmal das OS neu installiere, das Spiel zum Beispile das 2. mal aktiviere, es danach wiederinstallieren so oft  ich will. Sobald ich aber hingehe und das OS erneut neu aufspiele wird die nächste Aktivierung fällig uns so geht es munter weiter bis ich  meine 3 oder 5 möglichen Einheiten verbraucht habe - Dann ist Schluss!
> 
> Es wird bei der Deinstallation des Spiels keine Aktivierung wieder freigegeben. Diese Option bietet EA nicht an und Ubisoft wird es auch nicht.



Und hier ist es wieder, dass Aktivierungsmärchen. 
Wenn du das Spiel deinstallierst, vor dem OS Neuinstallation und dabei online bist, so erhälst du eine *Aktivierungsgutschrift*.

Demnach kann man das SPiel so oft aktivieren wie man möchte. 

MfG


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr Securom Fanboys, das hier mal lesen:

http://www.guildmeets.de/index.php?threadid=149735_22

und mal bemühen über den Tellerand zu schauen. Danke!


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> I-Eat-Parrots am 14.10.2008 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach liegt das an dem Hype und der unglaublichen Werbekampagnen für die Spiele, aber glaub ruhig an den Allmächtigen Kopierschutz. Die meisten Leute wissen doch überhaupt nicht, was der Kopierschutz macht und wie schlimm ihn die ganzen Nerds im Internet finden.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

I-Eat-Parrots am 14.10.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach liegt das an dem Hype und der unglaublichen Werbekampagnen für die Spiele, aber glaub ruhig an den Allmächtigen Kopierschutz. Die meisten Leute wissen doch überhaupt nicht, was der Kopierschutz macht und wie schlimm ihn die ganzen Nerds im Internet finden.



Das hat nichts mit glauben zu tun   
Hypes und große Werbekampagnen gab es vor dem Kopierschutz schliesslich auch schon *zwinker*

MfG


----------



## Wizardslayer (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist schlichtweg gelogen.  
Ascaron mag mit Sacred 2 diese Form des revoking anbieten. EA bietet diese Form aber nicht an. hier ist nach 3 bzw. 5 maligem Aktivieren des Spiels Feierabend, egal ob du es vorher deinstallierst oder nicht.


----------



## Quaker (14. Oktober 2008)

DIESE DUMMEN TROTTEL!! GRRrrrrrrrrr
Gut, dann kaufs ich mir halt nicht.
Zocken werd ichs wohl trodzdem.
Hätte nie gedacht das ich Steam mal feiern werde.
Aber gut, dann halt warten auf Left4dead.


----------



## Flo66R6 (14. Oktober 2008)

Was mir gerade noch zu dem Thema als Positivbeispiel einfällt: Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway

- Kein License Key für die Installation erforderlich
- Keine DVD im Laufwerk erforderlich
- Kein SecuRom

Nur für's Online spielen brauch man den CD Key. Ich war echt darüber überrascht als ich es am Freitag installiert habe.

Also liebe Leute, es geht auch anders   

Btw: Ich möchte WETTEN, das FarCry2 häufiger heruntergeladen werden wird als BIA...


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Securom Fanboys, das hier mal lesen:
> 
> http://www.guildmeets.de/index.php?threadid=149735_22
> 
> und mal bemühen über den Tellerand zu schauen. Danke!



Da steht nichts neues, alles davon hab ich hier schon 100 mal gelesen.
Wobei, die Sache mit der Sekretärin hat mich zum Lachen gebracht (auch wenn das vermutlich nicht so gemeint war)


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> I-Eat-Parrots am 14.10.2008 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar, damit hast du dich jetzt komplett unglaubwürdig gemacht. Auf mein wichtigstes Argument gehst du nicht ein. 

Ich bleibe dabei: Abschreckende Wirkung durch DRM? Nicht wirklich. Wer kopiert, kopiert weiter ungeniert und wer es sich kauft hat meist weder Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz, noch eine große Ahnung davon. 
Ich wiederhole mich für dich gerne nochmal: Die meisten Käufer, die diese Verkaufszahlen ausmachen, hängen nicht wie du und ich in Foren rum, die kaufen es sich einfach und denken sich GAR NICHTS über einen Kopierschutz.

Die Spiele, die die Verkaufscharts anführen sind zur Zeit auch noch wirklich die, die im Fernsehen beworben werden. Schrecklich für deine unglaublich selbstsicheren Aussagen, die so alle irgendwie völlig haltlos wirken.


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 14.10.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 14.10.2008 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann tu was gutes für die Zocker und kuck mal das die Fanboys auch über dieses Wissen informiert sind!


----------



## Calyptratus (14. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 14.10.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Musiker. Echt trauriger Beruf.   
Viel Spass beim Unterrichten.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schlichtweg gelogen.


Ach ja??
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=726467  

MfG


----------



## smooth1980 (14. Oktober 2008)

Keine Demo ! Keine Möglichkeit vorher aus der Videothek zu leihen ! Also auch kein Kauf ! Ganz einfach ! Aber es würde auf meiner X1900XT eh mehr schlecht als recht laufen von daher auf nach Stilwater in Saints Row 2 am 16.Oktober ! Freu ! Wieder 50 Euro gespart !


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.10.2008 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neee, ist mir zu einseitig, ich bin ja eher in der mäßigenden Fraktion zu finden (was einem bezeichnenderweise ja sofort als Mitarbeit bei einem konzern ausgelegt wird)


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 14.10.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Neee, ist mir zu einseitig, ich bin ja eher in der mäßigenden Fraktion zu finden (was einem bezeichnenderweise ja sofort als Mitarbeit bei einem konzern ausgelegt wird)



Lol, zu einseitig? Der war gut


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.10.2008 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du fandest deinen Link ausgewogen? echt jetzt?


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

I-Eat-Parrots am 14.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, damit hast du dich jetzt komplett unglaubwürdig gemacht. Auf mein wichtigstes Argument gehst du nicht ein.


Weil ich einen Umkehrschluss hergeleitet habe, der aufzeigt, dass dein Gesagtes so nicht stimmen kann  


> Wer kopiert, kopiert weiter ungeniert und wer es sich kauft hat meist weder Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz, noch eine große Ahnung davon.


Gelegenheit macht Diebe. Wenn man also die Wahl zwischen einem Spiel hat welches gekauft werden muss oder , PROBLEMSLOS, kopiert werden kann, greift die Mehrheit zum, zweiteren, da kein Aufwand da ist. Das wurde mal in einem Fernsehexperiment gezeigt, als sich die Leute entscheiden konnten, ob sie etwas bezahlen oder nicht. Ergebnis war, dass die angebotenen Leistungen 30% unter Wert weggingen.

Das zeigt einfach das dieses Verhalten zu den typischen menschlichen Zügen gehört.
Demnach bringt es sehr wohl etwas, wenn man dem Kopiervorgang Hürden setzt, so das etliche den Aufwand es zu kopieren scheuen und lieber kaufen.


> Schrecklich für deine unglaublich selbstsicheren Aussagen, die so alle irgendwie völlig haltlos wirken.


Wer sich selber einschätzen kann und sich seiner Sache sicher ist, der kann auch selbstsicher auftreten. KA was du damit für ein Problem hast  
Und wenn meine Aussagen auf Dich haltlos wirken, dann zeigt das, dass Du damit anscheinend nicht zurecht kommst. Wie soll ich mich dir gegenüber jetzt verhalten, damit dem nicht mehr so ist???   

Was solls. Mir geht es nicht darum für eine bestimmte Seite Partei zu ergreifen. Wenn man hier aber zu genüge lesen muss, wie immer nur einseitig gegen die Entwickler und Publisher argumentiert wird, dann versuche ich halt auch deren Seite zu erklären und auch zu belegen.

Komischer Weise stoßen solche Argumente fast ausschliesslich auf taube Ohren und werden oft mit solchen "Gegenargumenten" ob man von dem jeweiligen Publ. oder Entw. sei, entgegnet.

MfG


----------



## Wizardslayer (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann hat EA eingelenkt und wird bei Alarmstufe Rot halt das revoking anbieten. 
Das war bisher aber nicht der Fall - Definitiv nicht. 
Es ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich keines der Spiele von denen ich hier rede. Es ging bei Masseffct nicht und bei Warhead auch nicht. Spore habe ich seiner Zeit früh genug storniert.

Im Falle von Masseffect habe ich es sogar vom EA-Support selbst, dass ich nach 3 maliger Aktivierung das Spiel nichtmehr installieren kann und beim Support eine Zurücksetzung beantragen muss.

Das Revoking von EA ist eine Neuerung, die auch erst mit C&C eingefürht wird. Das ändert aber nicht daran, dass die anderen Titel nur durch einen Anruf bei der Pornohotline raktivierbar werden.


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (14. Oktober 2008)

*seufz* 

Du liest meine Beiträge nicht und gehst auf nichts ein und lieferst nur unlogische Schlüsse. Für mich ist die Diskussion beendet. 

Ich habe meinen Standpunkt klar erläutert und da du nichts widerlegst, brauche ich auch nichts weiter dazu schreiben.

Dein Umkehrschluss hat übrigens überhaupt nichts widerlegt. Ich frage mich wirklich, ob du erst antwortest und dann liest, oder ob du mich einfach nur ärgern willst - ich weiß es nicht, aber ich gebe mich damit auch nicht länger ab.


----------



## Quaker (14. Oktober 2008)

[Gelegenheit macht Diebe. Wenn man also die Wahl zwischen einem Spiel hat welches gekauft werden muss oder , PROBLEMSLOS, kopiert werden kann, greift die Mehrheit zum, zweiteren, da kein Aufwand da ist. Das wurde mal in einem Fernsehexperiment gezeigt, als sich die Leute entscheiden konnten, ob sie etwas bezahlen oder nicht. Ergebnis war, dass die angebotenen Leistungen 30% unter Wert weggingen.

Das zeigt einfach das dieses Verhalten zu den typischen menschlichen Zügen gehört.
Demnach bringt es sehr wohl etwas, wenn man dem Kopiervorgang Hürden setzt, so das etliche den Aufwand es zu kopieren scheuen und lieber kaufen.


> Hallo
> Das mag wohl stimmen, aber das rechtfertigt in keinster weise SecuROM. Denn der aufwand SecuROM zu cracken, ist genau der selbe wie bei einem billigen 08/15 Kopierschutz, einfach die Exe ersetzen und fertig.


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 14.10.2008 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 14.10.2008 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zumindest bringt er ein paar Aspekte ans Licht an die hier "einige" nicht denken. Okay, ich bin schon im mittleren Alter und nehme nicht mehr alles einfach "hin".  Ich bin nicht blind und sehe wohin es gehen soll. Das gefällt mir gar nicht. Eigentlich warte ich drauf, dass die Verbraucherzentralen hier mal einschreiten. Meinen Teil trage ich wie, Gott sei Dank, viele jedenfalls bei und rate dringend davon ab DRM Games zu kaufen. 
Wir werden sehen, die Musikindustrie rudert extrem zurück, die Publisher werden auch noch drauf kommen. Schade nur das ich inzwischen 3 Games die ich gern gehabt hätt nicht kaufen konnte. Und jetzt auf die Winterreleases kommen noch mal 2 dazu.


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Revoking von EA ist eine Neuerung, die auch erst mit C&C eingefürht wird. Das ändert aber nicht daran, dass die anderen Titel nur durch einen Anruf bei der Pornohotline raktivierbar werden.



Bei pornohotline erweckst du den Eindruck, dass würde 3€ pro Minute kosten. Tatsächlich sind es 0,24€ pro Minute, was zwar nicht gerade toll und nett ist, aber noch nicht Porno

Zur Deinstallation:

"EA erklärte offiziell, dass das viel kritisierte DRM-Kopierschutz-System mit einem kommenden Patch gelockert werden wird. Hatte das System bisher maximal ein Installieren von Spore auf drei verschiedenen Rechnern ermöglicht, so wird es in Zukunft möglich sein, Spore nach Deinstallation auf dem entsprechenden Rechner "abzumelden". Hierdurch wird dann wieder einer der drei Installier-Slots frei, und das Spiel kann auf einem weiteren Rechner installiert werden. "

http://forum.gamersunity.de/newskommentare/33343-ea-lockert-drm-kopierschutz.html

Wann das der Fall sein wird weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Boesor (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.10.2008 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Beispiel? Wie gesagt, ich hab das hier alles schon gehört.


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (14. Oktober 2008)

Quaker am 14.10.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> [Gelegenheit macht Diebe. Wenn man also die Wahl zwischen einem Spiel hat welches gekauft werden muss oder , PROBLEMSLOS, kopiert werden kann, greift die Mehrheit zum, zweiteren, da kein Aufwand da ist. Das wurde mal in einem Fernsehexperiment gezeigt, als sich die Leute entscheiden konnten, ob sie etwas bezahlen oder nicht. Ergebnis war, dass die angebotenen Leistungen 30% unter Wert weggingen.
> 
> Das zeigt einfach das dieses Verhalten zu den typischen menschlichen Zügen gehört.
> Demnach bringt es sehr wohl etwas, wenn man dem Kopiervorgang Hürden setzt, so das etliche den Aufwand es zu kopieren scheuen und lieber kaufen.
> ...


----------



## Wizardslayer (14. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 14.10.2008 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ich sagte - es ist eine Neuerung und nichts was EA seit dem sie Securom nutzen ihren Kunden zur Verfügung stellen. Und eben wann diese "lockerung" kommt steht eben noch in den Sternen Und Spore ist ein Fall. Wie sieht es für Masseffect und Warhead aus - Fehlanzeige?

Was die Hotline angeht - Ich bin aus der Schweiz und der Anruf bei EA kostet mich sehrwohl Pornomässige CHF 1.19/Min. Bei einer Mindestgesprächsdauer von 8.5  - 10 Minuten.


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 14.10.2008 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 14.10.2008 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön für dich, aber viele haben es noch nicht gehört. 

Meine Beispiele:

http://www.guildmeets.de/index.php?threadid=149735_22

Und an denen werd ich nichts ändern. Falls du der Meinung bist, da fehlt etwas, oder irgend etwas ist nicht sachlich oder gar falsch, bin ich gerne bereit deine Anregungen da aufzunehmen.


----------



## Bora (14. Oktober 2008)

Dann brauch ich den Titel nicht


----------



## Vidaro (14. Oktober 2008)

also habe so eigentlich nichts gegen allerdings nur wenn man die aktivierungen wieder zurückbekommen kann durch ne deinstallation somit ist auch ein weiterverkauf wieder gewährleistet!
rest find ich nicht gut und kauf mir solche spiele online über Metaboli oder gamesload da wird kein Securom mit installiert sondern kommt ohne aus (zumindest wars bei mass effect und spore (kotz) so^^ )


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, wer überhaupt schon davon betroffen ist??
Hier wird immer so viel von dem "worth case szenario" gesprochen, dass man glatt den Eindruck erhält, dass es bei jedem verkauften Exemplar solche Probleme gibt.

MfG


----------



## ACM (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds lustig wie sich alle aufführen.....


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist normal, das Szenario greift maximal in 1 bis 5 Jahren. Das ist ja das gefährliche daran. 
In diesem Zeitraum ändern einige ihre Hardware oder Windows crasht. Die Zeit spielt hier eindeutig für DRM. Wenn man die ausser acht lässt, ist natürlich alles nur halb so schlimm.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

ACM am 14.10.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds lustig wie sich alle aufführen.....


Jaja, am Anfang ist es immer lustig. Em Ende schlägt man einfach nur noch resignierend die Hände vor den Kopf, bei manchen "Argumentationen" die man hier zu lesen bekommt.   

MfG


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"worst case".  
mit dem einzelnen exemplar hat das DRM gedöns ja nichts zu tun.
es ist bereits mit sportvideos und musik passiert, dass DRM-server abgeschaltet wurden und die kunden auf nutzlosen dateien sitzen geblieben sind. ohne entschädigung irgendwelcher art.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demnach könnte es also auch genauso gut ein anders "Szenario" geben, was mit dem hier oft prognostizitiertem nichts zu tun hat. Genauso gut kann ja auch, wie schon angekündigt, eine Lockerung des KS erfolgen. Somit disquallifizieren sich Ankündigungen das Spiel nicht zu kaufen, mit dem Hinweis auf "mögliche Probleme" mit dem KS, da man noch nicht einmal absehen kann ob es denn überhaupt so kommen wird.

MfG


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 14.10.2008 14:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann, kann , kann....
Die Welt KANN untergegangen sein oder wir können im Mittelalter angelangt sein durch die Finanzkrise.
Richtig EA/Ubisoft kann was sie wollen. Was bringt mir das kann?

Auf ein KANN geb ich kein Geld aus.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

HanFred am 14.10.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> "worst case".


*hust*    , stimmt 


> mit dem einzelnen exemplar hat das DRM gedöns ja nichts zu tun.
> es ist bereits mit sportvideos und musik passiert, dass DRM-server abgeschaltet wurden und die kunden auf nutzlosen dateien sitzen geblieben sind. ohne entschädigung irgendwelcher art.


Das ist natürlich eine Erfahrung aus der man lernen sollte. Hatte denn nicht ein Entwickler schon genau diesen Fall beschrieben und es dafür einen kleinen Patch, der schon existiert, geben würde, für den Fallo der Fälle??
Das ist zwar nichts schriftliches aber immerhin ein Licht am Ende vom Tunnel. 

MfG


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja das zeichnet gewisse Leute aus. Die können sich ausmalen welche Probleme in Zukunft auftreten könnten und sehen deshalb erstmal von einem Kauf ab, bis die Lage etwas durchschaubarer geworden ist. Was soll daran verkehrt sein?



			
				scalelll am 14.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf ein KANN geb ich kein Geld aus.


  Auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann, kann , kann....
> Die Welt KANN untergegangen sein oder wir können im Mittelalter angelangt sein durch die Finanzkrise.
> Richtig EA/Ubisoft kann was sie wollen. Was bringt mir das kann?
> 
> Auf ein KANN geb ich kein Geld aus.



Das beschriebene "worst case" Szenario ist aber auch nur ein Kann-Fall und daran machst du ja auch deinen Kaufboykott fest??
Was willst du haben, eine Grantie, dass das Spiel nach der dritten oder vierten/fünften...etc. Installation noch laufen wird?

MfG


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist natürlich eine Erfahrung aus der man lernen sollte. Hatte denn nicht ein Entwickler schon genau diesen Fall beschrieben und es dafür einen kleinen Patch, der schon existiert, geben würde, für den Fallo der Fälle??
> Das ist zwar nichts schriftliches aber immerhin ein Licht am Ende vom Tunnel.
> 
> MfG



Klar, das ist ein Versuch der oberflächlichen Löschung des Feuers. Aber du sagts es richtig, es ist nichts schriftliches und nicht offiziell und damit das dumme Volk verblödet (sry)


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das beschriebene "worst case" Szenario ist aber auch nur ein Kann-Fall und daran machst du ja auch deinen Kaufboykott fest??
> Was willst du haben, eine Grantie, dass das Spiel nach der dritten oder vierten/fünften...etc. Installation noch laufen wird?
> 
> MfG


Genau das.
Gibt's damit ein Problem?


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst du haben, eine Grantie, dass das Spiel nach der dritten oder vierten/fünften...etc. Installation noch laufen wird?
> 
> MfG



Jops, unbegrenzte Installationen und auch eien Installation OHNE vorherige Aktivierung im Inet. Ich will meine Spielesammlung in 5 Jahren nicht als wertlosen Plunder entsorgen müssen.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

N-o-x am 14.10.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja das zeichnet gewisse Leute aus. Die können sich ausmalen welche Probleme in Zukunft auftreten könnten und sehen deshalb erstmal von einem Kauf ab, bis die Lage etwas durchschaubarer geworden ist. Was soll daran verkehrt sein?



Für mich ist das aber mehr Schwarzmalerei und purer Pessimismus, denn es "kann" genauso gut auch anders kommen, da noch nie wirklich, in dem Zusammenhang, ein Fall eingetreten ist, der diese Einstellung bestätigt.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst du haben, eine Grantie, dass das Spiel nach der dritten oder vierten/fünften...etc. Installation noch laufen wird?
> 
> MfG





			
				N-o-x am 14.10.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das.
> Gibt's damit ein Problem?



Aber das Garantiert dir doch der Hersteller  
Die deinstallation wird registriert und als Guthaben angerechnet und falls etwas dramatisch schiefegehen sollte, kann man immernoch die Hotline anrufen.
Die ich nebenbei gesagt nicht so schlimm finde. Andere Produkte die ihr kauft haben auch Bezahlhotlines und da beschwert sich ja auch keiner das man dafür Geld ausgeben muss obwohl man das Produkt schon erworben hat. 

MfG


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist das aber mehr Schwarzmalerei und purer Pessimismus, denn es "kann" genauso gut auch anders kommen, da noch nie wirklich, in dem Zusammenhang, ein Fall eingetreten ist, der diese Einstellung bestätigt.
> 
> MfG




Ähem, sag mal liest du überhaupt die Posts von den anderen und kannst du mal drauf eingehen bzw. sie nicht einfach storisch übergehen?


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Garantiert dir doch der Hersteller
> Die deinstallation wird registriert und als Guthaben angerechnet und falls etwas dramatisch schiefegehen sollte, kann man immernoch die Hotline anrufen.
> Die ich nebenbei gesagt nicht so schlimm finde. Andere Produkte die ihr kauft haben auch Bezahlhotlines und da beschwert sich ja auch keiner das man dafür Geld ausgeben muss obwohl man das Produkt schon erworben hat.
> 
> MfG



Ok, Stash, ich bin raus hier wenn das mal wieder dein Ernst war. Du fängts von vorne an ohne altes zu beantworten


----------



## ING (14. Oktober 2008)

wie wäre es wenn computec und die pcgames mal wieder eine ihrer tollen und immer "megaerfolgreichen aktionen" ins leben ruft, mir schwebt da sowas wie "wie bezahlen keine spielekiller" oder sowas vor^^


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

ING am 14.10.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es wenn computec und die pcgames mal wieder eine ihrer tollen und immer "megaerfolgreichen aktionen" ins leben ruft, mir schwebt da sowas wie "wie bezahlen keine spielekiller" oder sowas vor^^




Im Ansatz gut aber nicht umsetzbar. Schlag nicht die Hand die dich füttert (oder wie war das Sprichwort?)


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> N-o-x am 14.10.2008 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab's extra so formulliert damit klar wird, warum es gerade KEIN Pessimismus, sondern gesunder Menschenverstand ist.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du defakto jetzt schon.


> und auch eien Installation OHNE vorherige Aktivierung im Inet.


An diesem Standart wirst du nichts mehr ändern können, da er auch schon viel zu sehr akzeptiert ist, siehe auch Steam 


> Ich will meine Spielesammlung in 5 Jahren nicht als wertlosen Plunder entsorgen müssen.


Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es ja in 5 Jahren keine optischen Medien mehr, das geht schneller als man denkt und dann sind deine Spiele auch wertlos. 
Ich verstehe schon was du meinst und ich will das ja auch nicht aber jetzt so schwarz zu malen halte ich nicht für notwändig, da bis jetzt in dem Zusammenhang nichts geschehen ist was dafür spricht.

MfG


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Garantiert dir doch der Hersteller


Mal EAs und Valves EULA gelesen? Das einzige was da garantiert wird, ist dass nichts garantiert wird.



> Die deinstallation wird registriert und als Guthaben angerechnet


Da hab ich andere Informationen. Bei Sacred mag das stimmen, aber bei Warhead/Spore...? PCG hat anderes berichtet, als das was du mir erzählst.



> Andere Produkte die ihr kauft haben auch Bezahlhotlines und da beschwert sich ja auch keiner das man dafür Geld ausgeben muss obwohl man das Produkt schon erworben hat.


Da erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht der Vergleich? Ich hab jedenfalls kein Produkt für das ich um es nutzen zu können eine Hotline anrufen muss (würde ich im Übrigen auch nie kaufen  ). Btw. Mein Telefonanschluss hat eine 0900 Sperre, standardmäßig.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem, sag mal liest du überhaupt die Posts von den anderen und kannst du mal drauf eingehen bzw. sie nicht einfach storisch übergehen?



Ähm, verzeihung bitte. Bei den ganzen Post kann man schon einmal etwas übersehen. Worauf genau bin ich nicht eingegangen??

MfG


----------



## NixBlick (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 14.10.2008 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 de facto    Aber das auch nur als aussage mehr nicht, und wenn man sich auf das Wort heut noch verlassen könnte wäre wohl das Problem kleiner.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

N-o-x am 14.10.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die deinstallation wird registriert und als Guthaben angerechnet
> 
> 
> Da hab ich andere Informationen. Bei Sacred mag das stimmen, aber bei Warhead/Spore...? PCG hat anderes berichtet, als das was du mir erzählst.


Schaue mal ein/ zwei Seiten vorher,. Ich habe diesbezüglich einen Link gepostet.



> > Andere Produkte die ihr kauft haben auch Bezahlhotlines und da beschwert sich ja auch keiner das man dafür Geld ausgeben muss obwohl man das Produkt schon erworben hat.
> 
> 
> Da erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht der Vergleich? Ich hab jedenfalls kein Produkt für das ich um es nutzen zu können eine Hotline anrufen muss (würde ich im Übrigen auch nie kaufen  ). Btw. Mein Telefonanschluss hat eine 0900 Sperre, standardmäßig.



Du musst ja die Hotline nur anrufen wenn es nicht mehr geht, genauso wie bei anderen Produkten, wo du meist nur im Falle einer Störung anrufen musst. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du defakto jetzt schon.





			
				NixBlick am 14.10.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> de facto    Aber das auch nur als aussage mehr nicht, und wenn man sich auf das Wort heut noch verlassen könnte wäre wohl das Problem kleiner.



Rechtlich gesehen ist es für den Hersteller schwierig, für solch eine Aussage eine garantie zu geben, da ja auch Bsp. eine mutwillige Zerstörung deinerseits dazu führen könnte, dass du es nicht mehr Endlosinstallieren kannst und dafür kann Dir ja der Hersteller keine Garantie geben. Man müsste es also von der Formulierung her, genau auf den KS ausrichten, dass wäre dann eine Möglichkeit.

mfG


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 14.10.2008 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir scheinst als hast du Spaß zu posten und wenn man mal voran kommt fängst du wieder mit nem alten Salat an den du vorher geflissentlich überlesen hast. Das ist nicht grad mein Ding, sry.

Auf den Punkt gebracht bin ich dafür gegen diese Abzocke was zu tun. Wenigstens in Foren etwas wachrütteln. Man sieht ja wie viele keinen richtigen Plan haben vom eingesetzten  DRM und die Publisher  tun ihr bestmöglichstes dazu noch mehr Verwirrung zu stiften. Nur wenn reger Widerstand geboten wird ändert sich da was. 
Ich vergleich das mal mit den Portestwählern in der Politik, die der CSU in Bayern ihren "Verbotswahn" um die Ohren geschmiert haben. Aber natürlich kann jeder das sehen wie er möchte und sich ein eigenes Bild machen. Ich bin nur der Meinung, auf einem 20 Punkte Paket nicht ständig auf Punkt 1 rumzureiten, das beste darinzu sehen und die anderen zu ignorieren, weil die einem nicht wichtig genug erscheinen.


----------



## Blackout (14. Oktober 2008)

@DaStash, durch permanente Dopppel und Tripple Posts machst du es nicht besser.
Lerne mal mit der Quote Funktion umzugehen anstatt den Thread hier künstlich aufzupumpen 

Ist nicht böse gemeint!


@Topic, ich verstehe die Aufregung teilweise, ist mir persöhnlich im Moment wurscht, ich werde FarCry 2 am 23.10 vom Postboten bekommen und meine freie Woche damit glücklich zocken *g*


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab zb fast alle securomspiele bioshock warehead
sacred2 usw usw,und bin foh das ich mir diese geholt hab da ich sonst einige hits verpasst hätte,bisher hatte ich auch nie ein problem damit da ich spiele max 2mal installiere,wenn ich ordentlich deinstalliere werden mir diese wieder gutgeschrieben,es geht wie schon gesagt auch nich um die raubkopierer sondern um den verleih,jedenfalls kommt es mir eher so vor als würden die leute weniger wegen den aktivierungen und installierungen als mehr wegen der angst ausspioniert zu werden rummeckern,,also ich hab nix zu verbergen solln sie doch gucken was ich eh stark bezweifel,,jedenfalls ich freu mich riesig auf farcry2 und hols mir sofort,,,,und die verkaufszahlen sprechen ja wohl für sich,scheint ja aufzugehn


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst ja die Hotline nur anrufen wenn es nicht mehr geht, genauso wie bei anderen Produkten, wo du meist nur im Falle einer Störung anrufen musst.
> 
> MfG



Ok, Jungs, bin raus aus dem Thread. Gegen soviel pro Securom kann ich nicht mehr mithalten


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaue mal ein/ zwei Seiten vorher,. Ich habe diesbezüglich einen Link gepostet.


Der "shortnews" Link? Hatte ich schon gelesen. Da steht zum einen nichts über Warhead/Spore. zum anderen wird Bezug HIERAUF genommen und auch dort kann ich (zumindest auf der ersten Seite) keine Info über den Punkt "Rückgabe bei Deinstallation" finden Oder hab ich was übersehn? Dann klär mich auf. 

Würde aber auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen, da EA schon öffentlich bekannt gegeben hat, dass man den Weiterverkauf einschränken will, was durch unbegrenzte Reaktivierungen ad absurdum geführt würde.



> Du musst ja die Hotline nur anrufen wenn es nicht mehr geht, genauso wie bei anderen Produkten, wo du meist nur im Falle einer Störung anrufen musst.
> 
> MfG


Eben, ein Problem was (unter der Voraussetzung der begrenzten Aktivierungszahl) definitiv auftreten wird und damit ist der Vergleich keiner mehr, da andere Hotlines ein defektes Gerät voraussetzen.

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt könnte ich ein DRM Spiel aber auch als "von Anfang an defekt" bezeichnen. Ohne Garantie in der EULA, dass dieser Defekt seitens EA behoben werden muss, denn die Reaktivierung kann verweigert werden. 

Noch ein Grund mehr drauf zu verzichten.   

Das ist mir alles viel zu viel Grauzone und zu wenig Gewissheit für 45 Euro. Und damit wären wir hier an dem Punkt wo ich mich mit meiner Argumentation im Kreis drehe.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 14.10.2008 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du wiederholst dich^^



			
				scalelll am 14.10.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, Stash, ich bin raus hier wenn das mal wieder dein Ernst war. Du fängts von vorne an ohne altes zu beantworten



MfG


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

Blackout am 14.10.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> @DaStash, durch permanente Dopppel und Tripple Posts machst du es nicht besser.
> Lerne mal mit der Quote Funktion umzugehen anstatt den Thread hier künstlich aufzupumpen
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint!



Kein Problem. Nervt mich auch dieses Extremegeposte. Jedoch wenn man nicht versucht auf alles einzugehen, wird das einem wiederum vorgeworfen. 

MfG


----------



## FakeTheFake (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt erschreckend, wieviele hier freudig die Suppe auslöffeln, welche ihnen von den Publishern vorgesetzt wird und dann auch noch Nachschlag verlangen. Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass DRM eingeführt wird/wurde, um auch nur eine Raubkopie zu verhindern?! DRM ist weder auf technischer noch auf sonst einer Ebene ein Schutz gegen Raubkopierer. Darum geht es bei DRM auch gar nicht. Worum es bei DRM geht und warum es übel ist, kann man zum Beispiel hier nachlesen oder auch in der aktuellen PCGames auf Seite 8.

DRM schränkt eure Rechte als Konsument erheblich ein und viele hier scheinen das auch noch gut zu finden, wenn sie gegängelt werden. Schöne neue Welt, sage ich da nur. Ich persönlich werde mir keine Spiele mit DRM mehr kaufen. Ich weiß, dass verursacht hier und da ein Hungergefühl aber dafür wird einem bei weitem seltener der Magen verdorben, wenn man einfach mal nicht alles in sich reinschlürft, was einem so vorgesetzt wird.

Und das Boykott etwas bewirken kann, wird anhand der Musikindustrie gerade deutlich. Die ist in Sachen DRM gerade heftig am zurückrudern. Die Kohle - und somit die Macht, die Konzerne zum Einlenken zu zwingen - liegt bei euch! 

In diesem Sinne..


----------



## sow42195 (14. Oktober 2008)

naja...eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach:

der kopierschutz und die eingeschränkten wiederverkaufsmöglichkeiten sind teil des produktes, das man kauft und wenn ordnungsgemäß darauf hingewiesen wird, kann sich jeder überlegen, ob er es damit kaufen  will oder nicht.

wer heutzutage einen pc besitz, auf dem solche spiele laufen aber kein internet, der dürfte in der absoluten minderheit sein und fällt durchs raster ist leider so...das gehört quasi zu den minmalen hardwareanforderungen. wenn ich eine grafikkarte hab, die das spiel nicht darstellt ist kann ich es halt auch nicht spielen. (schon alleine wegen der inzwischen zwingenden notwenigkeit des patchens kommt man doch ohne internetzugang gar nicht mehr aus).

ich unterstelle den publishern, dass sie einigermaßen ahnung von ihrem geschäft haben. die werden inzwischen genug belege dafür haben, dass SecuROM die verkaufszahlen erhöht. denke, dass braucht man nicht anzuzweifeln. selbst wenn sie dadurch den ein oder anderen ehrlichen kunden abschrecken oder dazu bringen, sich das spiel als raubkopie zu besorgen.

wer mir von letzteren erzählen will, dass er raubkopien nur wegen dem unterträglichen kopierschutz zieht und das deswegen für legitim hält, der soll doch bitte so konsequent sein und geld für das spiel an den publisher überweisen. schließlich hat derjenige das spiel ja dann ohne den unerwünschten kopierschutz und die installationsbeschränkungen. für die fehlenden wiederverkaufsmöglichkeiten der raubkopie könnt ihr euch ja was abziehen.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

sow42195 am 14.10.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Text...


  
Sehr differenziert. Guter Beitrag.

MfG


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> sow42195 am 14.10.2008 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist das bitte differenziert?
Das ist eine Abhandlung über die Sicht des Publishers, die noch nichtmal alle Punkte, wie die neuen Marketingstrategien enthällt. Ganz zu schweigen von den Nachteilen, die DRM beim Konsumenten gegenüber den bisherigen Kopierschutzsystemen mit sich bringt.

Man fällt durch's Raster. Natürlich fällt man durch's Raster. Wer behauptet was anderes? Aber das ist hier doch garnicht die Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Calyptratus (14. Oktober 2008)

sow42195 am 14.10.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> naja...eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach:
> 
> der kopierschutz und die eingeschränkten wiederverkaufsmöglichkeiten sind teil des produktes, das man kauft und wenn ordnungsgemäß darauf hingewiesen wird, kann sich jeder überlegen, ob er es damit kaufen  will oder nicht.



==> Falsch: auf der Verpackung steht normalerweise so was wie "Online-Zugang erforderlich" oder "Online Authorisierung erforderlich" und nix von eingerschränkter Installationsanzahl und eingeschränkter Wiederverkaufsmöglichkeit. Da muss man sich erst übers Internet Infos holen und sich alles zusammenreimen. Und aktuell rücken die Publisher so spät wie möglich mit genauen Angaben über den Kopierschutz raus. 



> wer heutzutage einen pc besitz, auf dem solche spiele laufen aber kein internet, der dürfte in der absoluten minderheit sein und fällt durchs raster ist leider so...das gehört quasi zu den minmalen hardwareanforderungen. wenn ich eine grafikkarte hab, die das spiel nicht darstellt ist kann ich es halt auch nicht spielen. (schon alleine wegen der inzwischen zwingenden notwenigkeit des patchens kommt man doch ohne internetzugang gar nicht mehr aus).



==> da stimme ich dir zu



> ich unterstelle den publishern, dass sie einigermaßen ahnung von ihrem geschäft haben. die werden inzwischen genug belege dafür haben, dass SecuROM die verkaufszahlen erhöht. denke, dass braucht man nicht anzuzweifeln. selbst wenn sie dadurch den ein oder anderen ehrlichen kunden abschrecken oder dazu bringen, sich das spiel als raubkopie zu besorgen.



==> Ahnung vom Geschäft? Schau mal was die Banken machen, da gehts um ganz andere Dimensionen die möglicherweise unsere Wirtschaft komplett ruinieren. Für haarsträubendes Mißmanagement und Fehlentscheidungen grösserer Firmen bzw. von grossen Konzernen gibts wahrlich genug Bespiele... 
Übrigens kann man Verkaufszahlen problemlos manipulieren: ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass es in den 80er Jahren im Musikgeschäft üblich war, dass grosse Plattenfirmen bestimmte eigene Veröffentlichungen in grosser Zahl aufgekauft haben, um in die Charts zu kommen: was dann die Verkäufe angekurbelt hat, denn viele Leute denken wohl: "Millionen Fliegen können nicht irren: Esst mehr Scheisse"


----------



## Funrunner (14. Oktober 2008)

Das sehe ich genauso!



			
				scalelll am 14.10.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Jops, unbegrenzte Installationen und auch eien Installation OHNE vorherige Aktivierung im Inet. Ich will meine Spielesammlung in 5 Jahren nicht als wertlosen Plunder entsorgen müssen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ==> Falsch: auf der Verpackung steht normalerweise so was wie "Online-Zugang erforderlich" oder "Online Authorisierung erforderlich" und nix von eingerschränkter Installationsanzahl und eingeschränkter Wiederverkaufsmöglichkeit. Da muss man sich erst übers Internet Infos holen und sich alles zusammenreimen. Und aktuell rücken die Publisher so spät wie möglich mit genauen Angaben über den Kopierschutz raus.




sollte dem so sein, dann hast du doch die möglichkeit das spiel zurückzugeben und dein geld zurückzuverlangen.


----------



## Funrunner (14. Oktober 2008)

Schöner sachlicher Beitrag. Aber es liegt auch bei Dir und ich handhabe es genauso wie Du das tust! Außerdem gibt es nich genug Alternativen. Ich zitiere einen mir unbekannten Poster in diesem Forum ".. mal ein Mädchen/Frau zu essen ausführen"  

Grüße aus dem Norden




			
				FakeTheFake am 14.10.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt erschreckend, wieviele hier freudig die Suppe auslöffeln, welche ihnen von den Publishern vorgesetzt wird und dann auch noch Nachschlag verlangen. Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass DRM eingeführt wird/wurde, um auch nur eine Raubkopie zu verhindern?! DRM ist weder auf technischer noch auf sonst einer Ebene ein Schutz gegen Raubkopierer. Darum geht es bei DRM auch gar nicht. Worum es bei DRM geht und warum es übel ist, kann man zum Beispiel hier nachlesen oder auch in der aktuellen PCGames auf Seite 8.
> 
> DRM schränkt eure Rechte als Konsument erheblich ein und viele hier scheinen das auch noch gut zu finden, wenn sie gegängelt werden. Schöne neue Welt, sage ich da nur. Ich persönlich werde mir keine Spiele mit DRM mehr kaufen. Ich weiß, dass verursacht hier und da ein Hungergefühl aber dafür wird einem bei weitem seltener der Magen verdorben, wenn man einfach mal nicht alles in sich reinschlürft, was einem so vorgesetzt wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## gt100 (14. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich mal in meine Videothek gucke, dann sehe ich sehr wenig neue PC-Spiele. Die PC-Sektion können die bald schließen, wenn es so weitergeht


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

N-o-x am 14.10.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 14.10.2008 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es zeigt einfach das es noch andere gibt, die eine ähnliche Sicht der Dinge wie ich haben, weg vom Einheitsgeposte bezüglich dieses Themas.  Wie war das nochmal mit den Fliegen, was hier kurz zu vor gepostet wurde??

p.s.: Ich will im übrigen zustimmen das es durchaus möglich ist, da man es nicht ausschliessen kann, dass das DRM System nicht nur für die Abwehr gegen Raubkopien verwendet wird. Was ich persönlich auch nicht für gut heißen würde, wenn es denn so ist.
Wichtig ist halt immer sich beide Seiten einer Medaillie anzuschauen. Oftmals wird hier jedoch ausschliesslich gegen die Entwickler und Publisher gewettert und das muss eben angesprochen und diskutiert werden, da es schliesslich einen Grund für den Einsatz von KS Verfahren gibt und diese schliesslich nicht für das Gängeln der Kunden entwickelt wurden. Das darf man dabei nie vergessen.

Allgemein:
Des Weiteren wäre es wirklich begrüßenswert, wenn man nicht, nur auf Grund dessen das man eine andere Meinung vertritt, hier andauernd als Mitarbeiter von den verantwortlichen Unternehmen beschimpft werden würde.

MfG


----------



## snowman1978 (14. Oktober 2008)

In Wirklichkeit haben wir diese art des Kopierschutz doch nur einen zu verdanken, und jetzt fast euch mal alle an die eigene Nase die schonmal was illegal downloaded oder Kopiert habt.
Auch ich hab sowas schon gemacht aber mit zunehmenden Alter wird das einen zu Blöde kaufen ist einfacher und man weiß das man sein nächstes Spiel mit der kohle schonwieder mitfinanziert hat.


----------



## Elzy (14. Oktober 2008)

Wird das DRM so laufen wie bei Sacred 2, werde ich meine CE nicht abbestellen. Sollte Ubisoft auf die Idee kommen, das Digital Restrictions Management von EA zu übernehmen... Kwaheri, Far Cry 2, wie der Afrikaner sagt; dann hab ich 60 Euro gespart.


----------



## A3udi (14. Oktober 2008)

Okay, eigtl wollt ichs mir kaufen.. aber jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Shinizm (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich kaufs mir immer noch. Die Leute dies sichs "nicht kaufen" sind doch selber drann doof und laden es sich dann warscheinlich eh runter...dumpfbacken...


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

was die ganzen leute hier für probleme haben,,dann last es halt und kaufts euch nicht,ihr habt doch die freie wahl,,dann zockt doch doom monkey island oder zackmccracken...lol :


----------



## Calyptratus (14. Oktober 2008)

Bonkic am 14.10.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und warum soll ich mir das antun?
Bin ja gut informiert und gehe das Risiko lieber gar nicht erst ein. Das letzte Spiel, dass ich am Releasetag gekauft habe war Crysis letztes Jahr. Seitdem schiebt sich der Punkt, wann ich ein Spiel kaufe, immer weiter nach hinten und wird überhaupt immer seltener. Man verbringt mittlerweile mehr Zeit mit Recherche wegen Kopierschutz, Hardwareanforderungen und Bugs usw. - als mit Spielen. 
Es gibt schliesslich wichtigeres im Leben als PC-Spiele, vor allem wenn das mit soviel Ärgernis verbunden ist.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.10.2008 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn es so viel wichtigeres gibt warum verbringst du dann noch soviel zeit im forum??und wie gesagt ich hab bisher nie probleme mit dem securom KS gehabt,,ich find auch witzig das die leute sich am meisten darüber aufregen die sich angeblich garkein spiel kaufen,,und wenn dich bugs so stören kauf dir doch ne konsole,oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.10.2008 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die antwort versteh` ich jetzt nicht so ganz.
wenn du optimal darüber informiert bist, dann betrifft das dich selbstredend nicht.
aber wieso führst du den punkt dann überhaupt auf?


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2008)

Damit ist das Spiel für mich gestorben. Punkt!


----------



## Raptor (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> I-Eat-Parrots am 14.10.2008 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				DaStash am 14.10.2008 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> I-Eat-Parrots am 14.10.2008 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja und da hast du unrecht. Fifa konnte man spätestens einen Tag wenn nicht sogar am selben Tag nach der Veröffentlichung runterladen. Ich vermute ähnliches für Sacred 2. DRM und SecuRom schützt im Moment nicht vor Raubkopien, auch nicht deine so oft genannten zwei Wochen. 



			
				DaStash am 14.10.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wizardslayer am 14.10.2008 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das stimmt auch nicht, bei Sacred 2 vielleicht aber nicht bei EA. EA hat das so noch nicht umgesetzt. Boeser hat in einem seiner Post einen Link gehabt der besagt, dass sie es umsetzen wollen. Aber defacto hat EA so ein System noch nicht umgesetzt und das heisst nach fünf Installationen ist schluss. 
Auch kannst du das Spiel nicht unendlich oft aktivieren *nur* wenn du Online bist bei der Deinstallation. Darüber hinaus muss EA eben dieses System mit Revoking erstmal einführen bevor du das bei EA Spielen verwenden kannst.
Schmiert dein Rechner ab, weil Hardware defekt ist und du was austauschen musst ist auch eine Aktivierung weg.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

Shadow_Man am 14.10.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist das Spiel für mich gestorben. Punkt!




vielleicht solltest du mal über den kauf einer konsole nachdenken _shadow_....  




edit:
*far cry 2 ist übrigens GOLD! *


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Oftmals wird hier jedoch ausschliesslich gegen die Entwickler und Publisher gewettert und das muss eben angesprochen und diskutiert werden, da es schliesslich einen Grund für den Einsatz von KS Verfahren gibt und diese schliesslich nicht für das Gängeln der Kunden entwickelt wurden. Das darf man dabei nie vergessen.


Im Fall von Sacred stimme ich dir zu. Man kann das Spiel aktivieren und deaktivieren und das sogar für 2 PCs gleichzeitig. Klasse (wenn man nicht wie ich generell eine Abneigung gegen INet Registrierungen hat, aber das lassen wir hier mal außen vor). 

Und es scheint sogar zu funktionieren, da mir z.B. noch kein funktionierender Crack bekannt ist. 

Anders ist es aber bei EA und deren begrenzter Nutzung. Die News von dir, dass man Warhead wieder deaktivieren kann war, wenn ich mir die Quelle der News ansehe Blödsinn. Da steht nämlich explizit drin, dass bei OS reInstall und Hardwaretausch eine Aktivierung flöten geht. 

Folgeettelei nach Freischaltung beim Support und da kommt man sich mitunter wie ein Verbrecher vor. Ich hab's selbst schon erlebt. Hab mir beim zweiten Mal dann 'nen Crack gezogen, sonst wäre ich am Tele wohl ausgerastet.

Und das hat nichts mit Schutz zu tun, sondern ist *Digitales Restriktions-Management* mit allen Folgen für den Kunden. Kein Gebrauchtkauf, kein Verleih, keine Installation auf mehreren Rechnern im Haushalt, keine dauerhafte Nutzung bei Hardwareupgrade (besonders der Punkt ist lächerlich beim PC wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt, oder?)...alles 1000 mal aufgezählt. 

Wo ist hier der Zusammenhang mit Raubkopien? Warum nur 5 Installationen? Warum nicht wie bei Sacred 2? Es gibt keinen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2008)

Bonkic am 14.10.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 14.10.2008 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das würde mir wohl nichts bringen, weil es dort sicher auch bald der Fall sein wird. Auf dem PC nehmen die das sicher erst mal als Testphase und wenn sie sehen, dass die Spieler das irgendwann geschluckt haben, werden sie sicher auch beginnen, sowas bei den Konsolenspielen einzuführen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

Shadow_Man am 14.10.2008 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.10.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mehr als nur unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## NukeEliminator (14. Oktober 2008)

Shadow_Man am 14.10.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist das Spiel für mich gestorben. Punkt!



@ Shadow und andere mit der sleben Meinung:

Warum regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf? Glaubt ihr die Publisher machen das um euch zu ärgern? Ihr wisst ja, wie es mit Crysis(1) gelaufen ist. Die wollen sich doch nur absichern, würdet ihr doch bestimmt auch machen. Außerdem hat das ja keine Nachteile fürs Spiel, seid lieber froh, dass Far Cry 2 ungeschnitten rauskommt. Und warum wollt ihr es so oft installieren, hat etwa jeder von euch 10 Rechner? Wenn man die Anzahl an zulässigen Installationen durch hat, kann man bestimmt bei Ubi anrufen und wieder freischalten lassen (wie Crysis Warhead). 
Manche übertreiben ganz schön   

Und alle diejenigen, welche sich das Spiel wegen diesem Schutz nicht kaufen, sind sowieso keine FarCry2 Fans.


----------



## N8Mensch (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> I
> 
> Wenn mans 3 mal installieren kann reicht das doch völlig aus.Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht.Das muß mir mal hier einer erläutern.Sachlich und plausibel erklären.


Drei mal reicht? Einmal installiere ich es auf meinem aktuellen Rechner, einmal bei meinem Bruder und in drei Monaten auf meinem neuen Rechner. Danach soll ich die 0190er Hotline anrufen, wenn ich es erneut installieren möchte? 
Nach sechs Monaten verkaufe ich das Spiel und der Käufer hat den ärger?


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (14. Oktober 2008)

NukeEliminator am 14.10.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf? Glaubt ihr die Publisher machen das um euch zu ärgern? Ihr wisst ja, wie es mit Crysis(1) gelaufen ist. Die wollen sich doch nur absichern, würdet ihr doch bestimmt auch machen.


Die wollen sich nicht nur absichern, die wollen nebenbei auch noch den Verleih-, bzw. Second-Hand Markt damit beenden, damit jedes neu gekaufte Spiel ihnen Geld einbringt. Wer verkauft schon ein Spiel inkl. Accountdaten (was meistens auch noch eine E-Mail Adresse mit sich zieht) weiter oder wer würde sowas gebraucht kaufen? Immerhin kann man nie sicher sein, dass eben jene Daten dann auch die richtigen sind.



> Außerdem hat das ja keine Nachteile fürs Spiel, seid lieber froh, dass Far Cry 2 ungeschnitten rauskommt. Und warum wollt ihr es so oft installieren, hat etwa jeder von euch 10 Rechner? Wenn man die Anzahl an zulässigen Installationen durch hat, kann man bestimmt bei Ubi anrufen und wieder freischalten lassen (wie Crysis Warhead).
> Manche übertreiben ganz schön


Welche Nachteile es hat, hab ich oben genannt. Was die Anzahl der Installationen angeht kommt da von mir die einfache Frage: Warum soll es jemand, der es illegal runterlädt und crackt deutlich leichter haben als ich? Dass man sich überhaupt Gedanken darüber machen muss, ob man es nochmal installieren _darf_ oder ob man dafür die *kostenpflichtige* Hotline anrufen muss ist für mich als Kunden eine Frechheit.



> Und alle diejenigen, welche sich das Spiel wegen diesem Schutz nicht kaufen, sind sowieso keine FarCry2 Fans.


Warum muss man unbedingt Fan von etwas sein? Blind einer Firma vertrauen ist so ziemlich das dümmste, was man machen kann.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

N8Mensch am 14.10.2008 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und du willst mir jetzt erzählen das dein bruder sich die platte vollpappt,mit sachen die er wenn
du dann nichmehr da bist nichmehr spielen kann.oder willst du dir etwa n crack ziehn....darum gehts ja dein bruder soll sich das spiel selbst kaufen,und nich das man ein spiel auf 10 verschiedenen rechnern installiert und alle ziehn sich n crack,,,ich finds so wie bei sacred am besten,,1mal mein rechner einmal laptop,fertig


----------



## Spruso (14. Oktober 2008)

Schade, hatte mich echt auf das Spiel gefreut.

Meinen Geldbeutel wird es allerdings freuen    .


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

NukeEliminator am 14.10.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum wollt ihr es so oft installieren, hat etwa jeder von euch 10 Rechner?


Wie schon die PR Pussy von EA meinte. Es installieren nur 2% aller Käufer ihr Spiel mehr als 2 mal. Passt halt super zum Unternehmenskonzept, dass die Langzeitmotivation definitv kein Gewicht bei der Entwicklung hat. Irgendwie muss man ja die jährlichen Ableger loswerden. Ach is schon echt ein Scheißladen. Mir soll keiner mehr erzählen, die Spiele heute hätten auch nur im entferntesten den Charme der Hits von vor 15 Jahren. Die Kiddis von heute können einem  schon fast Leid tun, dass sie das nicht mehr miterleben durften. 



> Wenn man die Anzahl an zulässigen Installationen durch hat, kann man bestimmt bei Ubi anrufen und wieder freischalten lassen (wie Crysis Warhead).


Warum eigentlich? Warum kein System ohne Anruf? Kann mir das mal jemand begründen?



> Und alle diejenigen, welche sich das Spiel wegen diesem Schutz nicht kaufen, sind sowieso keine FarCry2 Fans.


Wie süß.


----------



## NukeEliminator (14. Oktober 2008)

N-o-x am 14.10.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> NukeEliminator am 14.10.2008 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N8Mensch (14. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 14.10.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> und du willst mir jetzt erzählen das dein bruder sich die platte vollpappt,mit sachen die er wenn
> du dann nichmehr da bist nichmehr spielen kann.oder willst du dir etwa n crack ziehn....darum gehts ja dein bruder soll sich das spiel selbst kaufen,und nich das man ein spiel auf 10 verschiedenen rechnern installiert und alle ziehn sich n crack,,,ich finds so wie bei sacred am besten,,1mal mein rechner einmal laptop,fertig


War klar...   .  Mein Bruder kann das Spiel unter der Woche zocken, da habe ich eh keine Zeit & Nerv. Selbst wenn ich es bei ihm nur installieren möchte, um zu sehen, wie es läuft - kann ich doch machen wie ich will! Außerdem möchte ich das Spiel zu einem Bekannten mitnehmen und über Beamer spielen. Dann wären es schon vier Installationen.

Installationsbeschränkung ist einfach ne Frechheit und hält Raubkopierer nicht wirklich auf.
Wie kann man nur so einen Mist verteidigen? Oder von sich auf andere schließen und so ist es dann?
Kostenpflichtige Hotline anrufen und Key durchgeben - das kann schnell 5-10 Minuten dauern und da legt man dann vielleicht 20 € auf den Tisch. Klasse...


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

NukeEliminator am 14.10.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das jetzt wieder heißen? ICh bin nunmal Far Cry2 Fan und würde es mir auch kaufen, wenn es 20€ mehr kostet.


Ach nur, dass ich es ziemlich naiv finde, wenn jemand tatsächlich von mir erwartet, dass ich meine Prinzipien, was die Rolle des Kunden in einer Unternehmensphilosophie angeht, wegen eines Computerspiels über Board werfe. 

Es gibt ja nun genug Alternativen, und wenn's nur die alten Sachen sind, die man, wie ich oben schon schrieb auch öfter als 3 mal spielen kann.


----------



## NukeEliminator (14. Oktober 2008)

N-o-x am 14.10.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach nur, dass ich es ziemlich naiv finde, wenn jemand tatsächlich von mir erwartet, dass ich meine Prinzipien, was die Rolle des Kunden in einer Unternehmensphilosophie angeht, wegen eines Computerspiels über Board werfe.
> 
> Es gibt ja nun genug Alternativen, und wenn's nur die alten Sachen sind, die man, wie ich oben schon schrieb auch öfter als 3 mal spielen kann.



Es zwingt dich ja keiner dazu, das Spiel zu kaufen, ich finde es halt bloß etwas übertrieben, wenn manche sich wegen so einem Schutz  so aufregen. Ich wollte hier keinen Streit anzetteln.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

N-o-x am 14.10.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> NukeEliminator am 14.10.2008 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und wie lang soll dieser protest deiner meinung nach anhalten?ich werd garantiert nicht irgend n altes doom oder battlefield rauskramen nur weil ich bockig bin,,,ich bin fast 30,und denke das ich mit 40 nichmehr jeden tag vorm rechner hängen werde,,da will ich jetzt zocken was die technick her gibt.....


----------



## onkelotto (14. Oktober 2008)

SecuROM ?

Danke für den Hinweis .
Schnell den Shice bei Amazon stornieren .
Hole ich mir dann irgendwann vom grabbeltisch .
 Günstiger und mit ohne  Securom .


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

onkelotto am 14.10.2008 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> SecuROM ?
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis .
> Schnell den Shice bei Amazon stornieren .
> ...




was denkt ihr eigendlich alle,,ihr werdet sehn,bei der einstellung kauft ihr euch bald garkeine spiele mehr....securom is ja mitlerweile bei 80% standart,ich kauf mir jeden monat mindestens 1 spiel und die letzten 6 hatten alle securom


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 14.10.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> onkelotto am 14.10.2008 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja und?
weil du das machst, muss das jeder andere auch machen, oder wie?
wer das boykotieren will, der solls tun.


----------



## DocX (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen warum denn der Käufer durch diesen Kopierschutz verärgert werden sollte.
> Wenn ich das Spiel installiert habe dann zocke ich es auch durch.Es bleibt dann sehr lange auf der Platte bis es mir nicht mehr gefällt.Dann wird es runtergeprügelt.In den seltensten Fällen installiere ich es mehr als zweimal auf meinem Rechner.Zumindest mit derselben Hardware.
> Nur weil Leute XP oder Vista ständig neu installieren kann man doch dem Kopierschutz keine Vorwurf machen.
> Ganz ehrlich, ich merk den garnicht.Bei noch keinem einzigen Spiel hat mich der gestört.
> ...



Da der Kopierschutz noch nicht lange exisitert, ist klar, dass es jetzt noch keine Probleme macht.

Nur mal ein Beispiel, wenn der Kopierschutz schon länger existieren würde. Anno 1602 erschien 1998, wurde von mir schon mehrmals installiert und deinstalliert und erst vor kurzem wieder rausgekramt, da es mich wieder gereizt hat. Zudem habe ich es auf meinem Laptop installiert, da ich unter der Woche geschäftlich unterwegs bin und abends im Hotel etwas die Langeweile vertreiben kann.

So damit habe ich die drei oder fünf Aktivierungen überschritten und muss nun versuchen das Spiel erneut zu aktivieren, da auch nach langer Zeit keine Patch, der die Aktivierung von Seiten Publisher oder Entwickler erschienen ist (ist ja keineswegs sicher, dass jeder einen Patch dafür erscheinen lässt). Gut dann versuch ich halt mal bei Maxis (Entwickler) nachzufragen, ob ich das Spiel neu aktivieren kann. Ups, die gibt es ja gar nicht mehr. OK, dann halt mal beim Publisher nachfragen. Schade, wurde von Ubi Soft geschluckt. Na dann mal bei Ubi Soft nachfragen. Antwort, Spiel ist alt und es wird kein Patch der die Aktivierung aufhebt entwickelt. Und jetzt? Bleibt nur noch ein Crack (den es hoffentlich nach so langer Zeit noch gibt) oder ich kann das Spiel in die Tonne treten.

Nur mal so als kleinen Ausblick, klar die Leute, die Spiele ein oder zweimal spielen, die interessiert es nicht, aber ich bin nun mal einer, der auch nach Jahren noch Klassiker aus dem Regal holt und spielt und genau mich könnte es dann treffen. Deswegen gehe ich diesen Spielen aus dem Weg.


----------



## BlackDead (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich frage mich gerade was mich mehr nervt SecuROM oder die ewige Diskussion über diesen Kopierschutz.   


Ich kaufs mir nicht und damit hat es sich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2008)

NukeEliminator am 14.10.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Und alle diejenigen, welche sich das Spiel wegen diesem Schutz nicht kaufen, sind sowieso keine FarCry2 Fans.



Genau darauf basieren solche System doch. Die Naivität der Leute bzw. der Fans gnadenlos ausnutzen, weil sie wissen, dass es genügend Leute gibt, die sich auch nackt an ihren PC fesseln lassen würden, nur um ein bestimmtes Spiel zocken zu dürfen. Genau aus solchen Gründen können die ja sowas überhaupt erst durchsetzen, weil egal wie schlimm ein Kopierschutz auch ist, die Fanboys es trotzdem immer kaufen würden.



			
				N-o-x am 14.10.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon die PR Pussy von EA meinte. Es installieren nur 2% aller Käufer ihr Spiel mehr als 2 mal. Passt halt super zum Unternehmenskonzept, dass die Langzeitmotivation definitv kein Gewicht bei der Entwicklung hat. Irgendwie muss man ja die jährlichen Ableger loswerden. Ach is schon echt ein Scheißladen. Mir soll keiner mehr erzählen, die Spiele heute hätten auch nur im entferntesten den Charme der Hits von vor 15 Jahren. Die Kiddis von heute können einem  schon fast Leid tun, dass sie das nicht mehr miterleben durften.



Das ist ja das Groteske. Auf der einen Seiten möchten sie, dass ihre Spiele als Kunst angesehen werden und auf der anderen Seite werden sie immer mehr zu billigen Wegwerfprodukten. Und Langzeitmotivation ist heute seitens der Hersteller eh nicht mehr gefragt. Weil wenn jemand ewig mit einem Spiel seinen Spass hat, kauft er ja kein anderes mehr. 



			
				stawacz79 am 14.10.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie lang soll dieser protest deiner meinung nach anhalten?ich werd garantiert nicht irgend n altes doom oder battlefield rauskramen nur weil ich bockig bin,,,ich bin fast 30,und denke das ich mit 40 nichmehr jeden tag vorm rechner hängen werde,,da will ich jetzt zocken was die technick her gibt.....


Wenn jeder mitmachen würde und diese Spiele wie Blei im Laden liegen bleiben würden, dann wären die Publisher schnell zum Handeln gezwungen und würden mit Sicherheit darauf in Zukunft verzichten, aber es macht eben nicht jeder mit, sondern die Lemminge laufen stets weiter in den Laden und kaufen die Spiele, egal mit wieviel Dreck sie beworfen werden. Und mir sind meine Rechte wichtiger, als jedes popelige Computerspiel und sollten das irgendwann alle haben, zock ich eben nur noch die alten Spiele. Mein Leben ist nicht davon abhängig ob ich Far Cry 2 nun gespielt hab oder nicht.


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 14.10.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie lang soll dieser protest deiner meinung nach anhalten?ich werd garantiert nicht irgend n altes doom oder battlefield rauskramen nur weil ich bockig bin,,,ich bin fast 30,und denke das ich mit 40 nichmehr jeden tag vorm rechner hängen werde,,da will ich jetzt zocken was die technick her gibt.....


Protest?
Ich nenne das alternative Bezugsquellen wie Softwarepyramide oder GoG... Irgendwas hat man immer verpasst. Zocken was die Technik her gibt... naja... ist nicht meine Grundeinstellung. Ich bin nicht grafikgeil.



			
				BlackDead am 14.10.2008 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich gerade was mich mehr nervt SecuROM oder die ewige Diskussion über diesen Kopierschutz.


Ich geh nicht davon aus, dass sich dadurch was ändert, aber zum gepflegten Auskotzen ist so ein Forum doch gut zu gebrauchen. Du musst ja nicht mitlesen.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

Bonkic am 14.10.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 14.10.2008 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




muss natürlich nich jeder machen,,aber die verkaufscharts sprechen eine deutliche sprache...das ich nich der einzige bin


----------



## Calyptratus (14. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 14.10.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> onkelotto am 14.10.2008 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siehste, und weil viele - so wie du  - ganz artig alles kaufen was ihnen vorgesetzt wird, setzt sich das auf Dauer durch.
Es lebe der Homo Consumensus!


----------



## Wallrider (14. Oktober 2008)

Far Cry 2 war eigentlich so gut wie sicher gekauft,
mit dem Kopierschutz aber nicht!   
Will in 5 Jahren meine Spiele auch noch installieren können,
und nicht jedesmal eine Hotline anrufen müssen, 
wenn es die dann überhaupt noch gibt...
Weiß jemand was mit Fallout 3 ist, welcher Kopierschutz da verwendet wird?


----------



## snowman1978 (14. Oktober 2008)

Was manche für ein mist Labbern die Spieleentwickler sind euch doch nichts schuldig und erst recht interessieren sie nicht so ein paar leute die sich wegen den DRM ein Spiel nicht holen.
Der meiste Umsatz wird eh mit Konsolenspielen gemacht und wenn ihr die Pc games nicht mehr kauft wirds bald keine Pc games mehr geben.
Und eure dämlich blöden aussagen wie wenn ich in 8 Jahren das Spiel nochmal spielen will gehts nicht mehr sind doch totale hirngespinste, wie ihr doch immer so schön alle sagt ist es doch vorher schon gecrackt, dann zieht euch den crack und fertig ist, Orginalspiel habt ihr doch da kann euch niemand was punkt aus.


----------



## Rastamen (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde unter anderen auch dieses Securom Game wieder im Regal liegen lassen .

Und ja , ich hatte schon Probleme mit Securom (Grid und Kanes Rache mit defekten Securom Kopierschutz welcher einen Absturz des Explorers verursacht hat wenn man mit Rechtsklick eine .exe Datei geöffnet hat) .
Und dieser Fehler wurde Seitens des Publishers nicht gepatcht !!!!

Die zusätzliche online Aktivierung der neueren Games setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf....

Mit der so im laufe des Jahres gesparten Kohle gibts halt ne Woche mehr unter Palmen im RL  

mehr gibts dazu meinerseits nicht zu sagen !


----------



## snowman1978 (14. Oktober 2008)

dasspiel777 am 14.10.2008 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> schade ubisoft ich holte es mir eigentlich kaufen  jetzt werde ich es mir eben schwarz besorgen weil es dann mein Spiel !!!!!!!! ist und ich muss dann nicht bei einer hotline anrufen wenn ich es zu oft installieren muss scheiss spasten



Selten so ein schwachsin gelesen...


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

dasspiel777 am 14.10.2008 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> schade ubisoft ich holte es mir eigentlich kaufen  jetzt werde ich es mir eben schwarz besorgen weil es dann mein Spiel !!!!!!!! ist und ich muss dann nicht bei einer hotline anrufen wenn ich es zu oft installieren muss scheiss spasten



Mal abgesehen, das du das nicht so öffentlich hier ausposaunen solltest wie du das machst, die einzige und richtige  Konsequenz  ist das Game (wie alle anderen DRM Games auch) links liegen lassen und jedem Freund der es noch nicht gehört / verstanden hat den DRM Kopierschutz und seine Auswirkungen erklärst. Ich glaube die wenigsten kaufen diese Games noch, wenn sie erfahren, dass das Spiel relativ schnell wertlos wird.


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

Wallrider am 14.10.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand was mit Fallout 3 ist, welcher Kopierschutz da verwendet wird?



Letzte Aussage: DVD Check. Wenn das so bleibt => Kaufen


----------



## Lordghost (14. Oktober 2008)

zum glück gibt es cracks, schei* auf den kopierschutz xD

was ihr euch immer in die hose machen müsst versteh ich ned ^^

Blub


----------



## DocX (14. Oktober 2008)

snowman1978 am 14.10.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Was manche für ein mist Labbern die Spieleentwickler sind euch doch nichts schuldig und erst recht interessieren sie nicht so ein paar leute die sich wegen den DRM ein Spiel nicht holen.


Richtig, dass die Entwickler und Publisher mir nichts schuldig sind, aber ich gebe Geld für ein Produkt aus und vor einigen Jahren wusste ich noch, dass ich es immer wieder spielen kann, also es "mir" gehört.



			
				snowman1978 schrieb:
			
		

> Der meiste Umsatz wird eh mit Konsolenspielen gemacht und wenn ihr die Pc games nicht mehr kauft wirds bald keine Pc games mehr geben.


Widerspricht sich irgendwie mit dem ersten Satz, dass es die Entwickler und Publisher nicht interessiert. Außerdem stelle ich die Frage, ob ich mir alles gefallen lassen muss, damit ich ein Hobby nachgehen muss. Ich bin der Meinung nein.



			
				snowman1978 schrieb:
			
		

> Und eure dämlich blöden aussagen wie wenn ich in 8 Jahren das Spiel nochmal spielen will gehts nicht mehr sind doch totale hirngespinste, wie ihr doch immer so schön alle sagt ist es eh vorher schon gecrackt dann zieht euch den crack fertig ist Orginalspiel habt ihr doch da kann euch niemand was punkt aus.



Was ist an der Aussage blöd? Das ich nicht daran interessiert bin meine Originalsoftware durch illegales wieder aktivieren zu können, da es nur so noch möglich ist? Dass ich ein Spiel aus dem Regal nehme, installiere und spiele und nicht noch im Internet nach illegalen Möglichkeiten surfen möchte, damit ich irgendwann loslegen kann?


----------



## bingo88 (14. Oktober 2008)

Kasperletheater!
Ein Grund warum ich mit dem Zocken stark nachgelassen habe, ist dieser ganze Kopierschutz-Scheiss. Ich kauf mir ein Spiel und muss mich dann mit Pest & Cholera rumschlagen, wo ich es doch auch runterladen könnte, Geld sparen würde und vor allem auch meine Nerven schonen! Also bei dieser genialen Vermarktungsstrategie brauchen die Hersteller sich nicht wundern. Ich bin eigentlich gegen Kopieren, aber die Hersteller tun ihr Bestes um mich als Kunde zu halten... o0
Da gehe ich lieber auf der Konsole zocken! Die 10€ mehr bin ich bereit zu opfern.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

dasspiel777 am 14.10.2008 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> schade ubisoft ich holte es mir eigentlich kaufen  jetzt werde ich es mir eben schwarz besorgen weil es dann mein Spiel !!!!!!!! ist und ich muss dann nicht bei einer hotline anrufen wenn ich es zu oft installieren muss scheiss spasten




wie kommst auf die unendlich dumme idee das es dann dein spiel ist??


----------



## rohan123 (14. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis die ersten Internetprovider mit Spielebundles werben. Oder noch besser, spezielle Specialeditions von Spielen mit beiliegenden Internetvertrag und Modem kommen.

Tja, dann isses halt so.


----------



## Pope (14. Oktober 2008)

Dank SecuRom ist dieses Spiel wie einige andere (Spore, Sacred II, Crysis Warhead, Mercenaries, usw) ebenfalls von meiner Einkaufsliste. Und ich werde auch kein Original kaufen, um später den Versuch zu unternehmen den Kopierschutz durch einen Crack zu umgehen. Denn mein Geld hätten die Entwickler/Publisher dann trotzdem von mir bekommen.
Wer es auf Raubkopien anlegt, wird die Spiele ohnehin klauen, sodass SecuRom meines Erachtens eher dazu führt, dass ehrliche Käufer wie ich, sich ggf. näher mit dem Thema Raubkopieren beschäftigen werden. Wenn das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes dann nicht funktioniert, hat man wenigstens nichts für das Spiel bezahlen müssen.
Ich lehne SecuRom/Zwangsaktivierung ab und werde keinen müden Euro ins Geschäft tragen. Und wenn es nicht so viele Gleichgültige gäbe, könnten wir die Entwickler/Publisher vielleicht zum Umdenken zwingen.


----------



## Huskyboy (14. Oktober 2008)

für Sacred 2 und Drakensang gibt es beides kekse

erstere für Drakensang funktionierte wohl nicht korrekt, der neue schon, den ersten gabs vor verkaufsstart bereits und den 2 dann 24h später, der erste sorgte nämlich dafür das Drakensang irgendwo einfach abstürzte was man erst nach einigen stunden bemerkte..

nur mal so von wegen ungecrackt, es gibt keine software mit kopierschutz für die es keinen Crack gibt

aber neuerdings haben wir im laden aufkleber

"Achtung, dieses Produkt enthält Securom"

neuerdings fragen dann kunden auch immer mehr was das ist, und sind froh das denen das mal wer erklärt, einige greifen dann z.b. auch zu einem Konkurenzprodukt ohne Securom, gekauft werden die teile aber immer noch genug

wir haben 19 vorbestellungen für FC2 gehabt, jetzt sinds nurnoch 14..


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

snowman1978 am 14.10.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> dasspiel777 am 14.10.2008 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso denn? Darf ich dich an deine Logik erinnern, wonach es den Publishern eh egal ist, da die Umsätze auf den konosolen gemacht werden und ein Käufer weniger die nicht weiter juckt.

Im Übrigen können die dir sehr wohl was, wenn du ein Spiel crackst, obwohl du das Original hast, denn eine Urheberrechtsverletzung ist das auch.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

N-o-x am 14.10.2008 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> snowman1978 am 14.10.2008 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja aber nur theotetisch,kein gericht der welt wird dich verurteilen wenn du das orginalspiel besitzt,,glaub mir mit gerichten kenn ich mich aus


----------



## Raptor (14. Oktober 2008)

N-o-x am 14.10.2008 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> snowman1978 am 14.10.2008 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja und genauso is ess. Wer 100% nichts illegales machen will ist extrem eingeschränkt. Die Publisher drängen einen ja fast dazu (und damit meine ich jetzt keine Raubkopie). Schade das solche Publisher auch noch oft verteidigt werden, während andere Publisher/Entwickler (Stardock, Blizzard) es besser und angenehmer für den Kunden machen. Interessant wird es wenn Starcraft 2 rauskommt. Sollte auch Blizzard auf SecuROM inklusive DRM setzen wird es sich wohl leider durchsetzen.

@Huskyboy:
Ich finde so eine Aktion klasse, denn nur so setzen sich die Leute mit SecuROM auseinander. Leider wird das zu selten gemacht.


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Oktober 2008)

Prime85 am 14.10.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Ubisoft!
> Dann wird Far Cry 2 (wie wahrscheinlich auch Fallout 3) von mir nicht zum Vollpreis gekauft.
> Wenn jetzt auch noch GTA 4 mit so einem Kopierschutz kommt, dann werd ich wohl bald keine Neuerscheinungen mehr spielen.




Warum? Begründe doch einfach mal warum?

Meineserachtens ist diese ganze Diskussion völliger Blödsinn.
Bin ich der einzige der mit Kopierschutz keine Probleme hat?
Mir kommt es so vor als ob hier gerne gemeckert wird, denn bis jetzt konnte ich keinen einzigen wirklich wahren "Grund" herauslesen und wieso es Probleme mit SecuROM gibt.
Langsam glaube ich einige wollen es kopieren damit man im Freundeskreis so richtig sparen kann.

Wie einer schon mal sagte.Selten soviel unfundierte Scheisse gelesen.

Und der Typ der es sich "schwarz" besorgen will is besonders blöd.Wegen solchen Leuten gibt es erst solche Kopierschutzmechanismen.

Ursache und Wirkung!


----------



## Huskyboy (14. Oktober 2008)

Raptor am 14.10.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> @Huskyboy:
> Ich finde so eine Aktion klasse, denn nur so setzen sich die Leute mit SecuROM auseinander. Leider wird das zu selten gemacht.



ich mach das ja nicht ohne eigennutz, denn ich lauf gefahr das mir die Kunden das spiel zurück bringen, und zwar geöffnet, umtauschen muss ich das trotzdem weil von SecuRom weit und breit nix auf der Packung steht, dann hab ich nen geöffnetes spiel, gut das könnte ich dem vertrieb zurückgeben, aber wenn ich da dann schon 5 habe zeigen die mir auch irgendwann nen vogel

weise ich auf SecuRom hin brauch ich die spiele auch nicht mehr zurücknehmen, denn ich hab ja gewarnt, das sag ich dann auch, defekte tausch ich natürlich 1:1 um..


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Oktober 2008)

Raptor am 14.10.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> N-o-x am 14.10.2008 21:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso wird man gedrängt was illegales zu tun und vor allem was? Redet doch mal nich um den heißen Brei hier laufend.
Nach wie vor habe ich nie mit z.b. Bioshock Probleme gehabt.
Also was macht Ihr mit den Spielen? Ich sags Euch, weitergeben und auf GameCopyWorld nen NO CD Patch dazu und schon haben alle kräftig gespart.Und Securom pißt einem da ans Bein.

Was ist denn so unangenehm für den Kunden? Ich kauf das Spiel, installiere es und schalte es frei. Zocken 1-3 mal durch und wech von der Platte.Und ehrlich, wer hat denn heutzutage kein Internet mehr.Selbst meine Oma is im Netz also erzählt ma was vom Frieden.


----------



## johannesbuehrke (14. Oktober 2008)

Früher habe ich Steam gehasst, doch das macht mit so einer Platform heutzutage wenigsten Sinn im Gegensatz zu diesem Schutz!!!!!!! secuRom     -- Steam


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Oktober 2008)

Huskyboy am 14.10.2008 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 14.10.2008 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Software (geöffnet) ist vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen.Steht bei jedem gescheiten Shop in den AGBs und sogar extra nochmal drauf.
Wo ist da bei Euch das Problem?


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kommt es so vor als ob hier gerne gemeckert wird, denn bis jetzt *konnte* ich keinen einzigen wirklich wahren "Grund" herauslesen und wieso es Probleme mit SecuROM gibt.


Ersetze "konnte" durch "wollte", dann passt das.



> Langsam glaube ich einige wollen es kopieren damit man im Freundeskreis so richtig sparen kann. [...] Wie einer schon mal sagte.Selten soviel unfundierte Scheisse gelesen.


Hehe das dachte ich bei deinem Beitrag eben auch. Zufälle gibt's.  



			
				xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Software (geöffnet) ist vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen.Steht bei jedem gescheiten Shop in den AGBs und sogar extra nochmal drauf.
> Wo ist da bei Euch das Problem?


Weil's nicht rechtswirksam ist vielleicht? Zumindest dann wenn auf der Verpackung nicht hinreichend auf bestimmte "Features" hingewiesen wird.


----------



## Caravaggio (14. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 14.10.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ,,,ich bin fast 30,und denke das ich mit 40 nichmehr jeden tag vorm rechner hängen werde,,da will ich jetzt zocken was die technick her gibt.....



Also wenn Du mit knapp 30 jeden Tag vor dem Rechner hängst und zockst, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund das mit 40 nicht auch noch zu tun.   

Ich hab neulich mal wieder Dungeon Keeper 2 installiert - supergeil! Würde mit SecuROM auch nicht funktionieren. Zumindest gibt's kein Bullfrog mehr und demnach auch keine Bezahlhotline bei der ich mir eine Installation erbetteln könnte.


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Oktober 2008)

N-o-x am 14.10.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö.
Nenn mir nen trifftigen Grund.Ich habe keine gelesen bis jetzt.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Software (geöffnet) ist vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen.Steht bei jedem gescheiten Shop in den AGBs und sogar extra nochmal drauf.
> Wo ist da bei Euch das Problem?



das glaubst du doch wohl nicht etwa?   
natürlich *muss* ein händler (zumindest in deutschland) auch geöffnete software, unter gewissen voraussetzungen (also bspw bei einem "mangel"), zurücknehmen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Oktober 2008)

N-o-x am 14.10.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seit wann ist ein Kopierschutz ein Feature? Hä?
Komisch, wenns nicht rechtswirksam ist.Dann handeln Onlineshops wie Amazon etc. alles rechtswidrig?


----------



## Huskyboy (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 14.10.2008 21:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil das Rechtlich nicht haltbar ist.. ich muss quasi den hinweiß geben das man das Spiel so nur x-mal installieren kann und das man mit SecuRom sich en Rootkit installiert, sonst ist das ein produktmangel und das muss ich umtauschen

solche AGBs das geöffnete software vom umtausch ausgeschlossen sind sind ungültig


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Oktober 2008)

Bonkic am 14.10.2008 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die Packung aufmache und auf der DVD ist ein Kratzer dann trifft das zu.
Nicht aber die Rückgabe weils "nich gefällt".


----------



## Huskyboy (14. Oktober 2008)

das hat nichts wegen "nicht gefallen" zu tun sondern weil die features mit installationsbeschränkung etc nicht auf der packung erwähnt sind


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 14.10.2008 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du hast absolut zu 100% recht ganz genau meine meinung  AMEN


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Oktober 2008)

Huskyboy am 14.10.2008 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant.Dann schick ich Far Cry 2 zurück zu Gamesonly.Mal sehen wie die das dann begründen.Danke für die Info.


----------



## Freezeman (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wird man gedrängt was illegales zu tun und vor allem was? Redet doch mal nich um den heißen Brei hier laufend.
> Nach wie vor habe ich nie mit z.b. Bioshock Probleme gehabt.
> Also was macht Ihr mit den Spielen? Ich sags Euch, weitergeben und auf GameCopyWorld nen NO CD Patch dazu und schon haben alle kräftig gespart.Und Securom pißt einem da ans Bein.
> 
> Was ist denn so unangenehm für den Kunden? Ich kauf das Spiel, installiere es und schalte es frei. Zocken 1-3 mal durch und wech von der Platte.Und ehrlich, wer hat denn heutzutage kein Internet mehr.Selbst meine Oma is im Netz also erzählt ma was vom Frieden.



Auf diesen Post und deinen davor ein dickes fettes DITO!   

Die meisten meckern über Securom haben aber selbst keine Alternative PC-Spiele gegen illegales Kopieren effektiv zu schützen und so den PC-Spiele-Markt zu stärken.


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Begründe doch einfach mal warum?
> 
> Meineserachtens ist diese ganze Diskussion völliger Blödsinn.
> Bin ich der einzige der mit Kopierschutz keine Probleme hat?
> ...



Du bist recht uninformiert, oder geht dir das da:

http://www.guildmeets.de/index.php?threadid=149735_22

vorbei wo die Sonne nicht scheint? 
Eine Diskussion mit über 200 Kommentaren ist sicher kein Blödsinn wollte ich noch anmerken.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht aber die Rückgabe weils "nich gefällt".



darum gehts doch aber hier gar nicht.
wenn etwas _nicht gefällt_, muss gar kein händler (versender wegen des widerrufsrechts mal ausgenommen) irgendwas zurücknehmen.

läuft ein spiel bei mir nicht weil es verbugt ist, oder werde ich nicht ausdrücklich daraufhingewiesen, dass ich bspw eine i-netverbindung zur aktivierung brauche oder versteckt der publisher irgendwelche nutzungseinschränkungen in der eula etc. pp. dann ist das ganz klar ein grund das spiel zurückzugeben.


----------



## ghost5000 (14. Oktober 2008)

SecuROM stört mich nicht! Kaufe mir aufjedenfall Farcry 2.


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

Freezeman am 14.10.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sagt mal, kauft ihr auch Bücher und schmeisst die nach dem lesen weg?
Oder wie wärs mal mit nem Vollpreisbuch, wo sich die Schrift nach paar Jahren auflöst. Klar, das wäre ja so cool


----------



## Huskyboy (14. Oktober 2008)

Bonkic am 14.10.2008 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 22:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist es auch, und laut unserem Anwalt fällt SecuRom da definitiv drunter, der hat uns ja dazu geraten da nen aufkleber draufzupacken damit nachher keiner kommen kann "mir wurd das nicht gesagt"


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.10.2008 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na da hast du ja mit Bonkic den korrekten Ansprechpartner was Rechtsfragen angeht.   

Weißt du was alles in deutschen AGBs steht, das nicht rechtsgültig ist? Du würdest dich wundern. 

Wenn auf der Packung nicht steht, dass das Spiel nur 3 mal installiert werden kann, dann kommt spätestens wieder das Problem mit der EULA, die man ja erst nach Öffnen der Packung lesen kann ins Spiel. Und wenn du die nicht annehmen willst, kannst du auch umtauschen. Zumindest ist das mein letzter Kenntnisstand. Vielleicht gab es inzwischen mal ein Urteil welches das Thema konkretisiert hat.


----------



## Huskyboy (14. Oktober 2008)

das ist weiterhin so, deswegen ist ja da das umtausch"problem"..

ein verbuggtes spiel wie Stalker CS kann man übrigens auch umtauschen obwohl es bugfixes gibt..


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, akzeptiere schon diese Meinung.Trifft aber zu mind. auf 70 % der Käufer sicherlich nicht zu.Einschließlich mich.
Ich sammle nicht.Ich verwalte keine großen Sammlungen.Ich will sie nicht verkaufen oder weitergeben.Hardware tausche ich eh alle 3 Jahre. und danach gibt es andere Games die ich zocken will.
Für mich keine Gründe.Aber ich möchte da nicht für alle sprechen.Soll jeder das machen was er für richtig hält.
Hier kommt es aber oft so rüber als ob man das Spiel völlig umsonst kauft und das ist einfach nicht so.Und nein, ich arbeite nicht bei EA.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

Huskyboy am 14.10.2008 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist weiterhin so, deswegen ist ja da das umtausch"problem"..
> 
> ein verbuggtes spiel wie Stalker CS kann man übrigens auch umtauschen obwohl es bugfixes gibt..



ich hatte mir mercenaries 2 geholt und konnte dies nach diesem ram bug auch sofort umtauschen..gab garkeine probleme


----------



## Freezeman (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, kauft ihr auch Bücher und schmeisst die nach dem lesen weg?
> Oder wie wärs mal mit nem Vollpreisbuch, wo sich die Schrift nach paar Jahren auflöst. Klar, das wäre ja so cool



Erstmal: Äpfel != Birnen

Zweitens: Der User wird zwar durch Securom eingeschränkt, aber noch lange nicht so dramatisch wie hier teilweise geschildert. Für mich ist das alles vertretbar.

Drittens: Mir sind Spiele mit diesem Kopierschutz viel lieber ein PC-Spiel für 70€ oder noch mehr. Falls es in ein paar Jahren überhaupt noch PC-Spiele gibt wenn sich kein wirksamer Kopierschutz etabliert.


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Oktober 2008)

N-o-x am 14.10.2008 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 22:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm.....ok. Da magst Du recht haben.Um das z.b. einen Mediamarkt-Verkäufer oder Saturn etc. zu erklären braucht man aber gehörig Ausdauer.


----------



## Caravaggio (14. Oktober 2008)

Freezeman am 14.10.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Falls es in ein paar Jahren überhaupt noch PC-Spiele gibt wenn sich kein wirksamer Kopierschutz etabliert.



Ich versteh gar nicht, wie das Argument immer wieder kommen kann.
SecuROM schränkt die Wiederspielbarkeit ein und verhindert  Verleih und Second-Hand Geschäfte, aber ES IST DEFINITIV KEIN "WIRKSAMER KOPIERSCHUTZ"!


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, akzeptiere schon diese Meinung.Trifft aber zu mind. auf 70 % der Käufer sicherlich nicht zu.Einschließlich mich.
> Ich sammle nicht.Ich verwalte keine großen Sammlungen.Ich will sie nicht verkaufen oder weitergeben.Hardware tausche ich eh alle 3 Jahre. und danach gibt es andere Games die ich zocken will.
> Für mich keine Gründe.Aber ich möchte da nicht für alle sprechen.Soll jeder das machen was er für richtig hält.
> Hier kommt es aber oft so rüber als ob man das Spiel völlig umsonst kauft und das ist einfach nicht so.Und nein, ich arbeite nicht bei EA.


Akzeptiert   
War aber gut, dass du deine Sicht der Dinge auch mal ausgesprochen hast. Die meisten "DRM-ist-mir-egal" Poster hier haben das so konkret noch nicht getan. 

Kam halt immer dieses ignorante "ihr wollt's doch nur kopieren". Schon möglich, dass hier die leidenschaftlichen Sammler auf die Einmalspieler treffen. Und wenn man dann nicht in der Lage ist, die Beweggründe des Gegenübers zu respektieren kommt so ein Thread bei raus.

Ich hab's ja schonmal geschrieben: Auch EA sagt, 98% installieren ihre Spiele nur 2 mal. Aber nur weil wir "10-mal-Spieler" hier in der Minderheit sind, müssen wir diese Poltik nicht kommentarlos hinnehmen. Schon garnicht, wenn sie mit einem Kopierschutz eigentlich garnichts zu tun hat. Siehe das Sacred 2 System. Unendlich viele Aktivierungen, und trotzdem wirksam.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. Oktober 2008)

Caravaggio am 14.10.2008 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 14.10.2008 22:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mehr ein verleihschutz und das soll er ja meiner meinung nach sein


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 14.10.2008 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Find ich gut, wenn man andere Meinungen akzeptiert und nicht nur populistisch runtermacht .
Ich versuch jedenfalls möglichst immer das ganze und von verschiedenen Seiten zu beleuchten.  Der immer wieder hervorgehobenen Vorteil, das die DVD nicht mehr im Laufwerk sein muss, wiegt für mich die Nachteile bei weitem nicht auf.
Aber was ich nicht verstehen kann, sind die Securom Fanboys, denen es egal ist ob ihre Rechte mit Füßen getreten werden. Ok, ein paar davon outen sich ja selbst mit ihren Komentaren


----------



## Raptor (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 14.10.2008 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun ich gebe zu ich habe es nicht deutlich begründet. Also wenn du natürlich mit der geringen Anzahl an Aktivierungen zufrieden bist sowie die Gefährdungen die durch SecuROM verursacht werden können wirst du nicht dazu gedrängt was illegales zu tun. Wenn man aber ein Spiel in der Art und Weise besitzen will wie frühere spiele, dann kommt man nicht rum sein *gekauftes* Spiel zu cracken, was illegal ist. 
Ich persönlich hole auch Spiele nach einigen Jahren raus und spiele sie nochmal. Du gehst leider von dir aus und dass *alle* anderen auch so denken, zumindestens hört sich das so an. Es gibt einige Leute die Spiele mehr als ein bis dreimal durchzocken wollen oder noch nach Jahren. Und nur weil bei dir noch keine Probleme verursacht wurden heißt das doch nicht das es bei anderen auch keine Probleme verursacht hat. Schau mal auf http://www.reclaimyourgame.com/ vorbei dort sind Probleme teilweise mit Screenshots belegt. Die Sache mit dem Internet gehst du auch komplett falsch an. Nur weil deine Oma im Netz ist kannst du auf ganz Deutschland schließen? Du kannst darauf schließen was für eine Internetverbindung jeder in Deutschland hat? Es gibt noch einige die keinen PC mit einer Internetverbindung haben, andere haben noch eine die kaum über ISDN-Geschwindigkeit gibt. Auch über die Stabilität der Internetverbindung kannst du ja wohl kaum was sagen oder? So wie du reagieren viele und schliessen von sich auf andere, was aber sehr oberflächlich ist.
So und nun noch zu deiner Sache mit dem NOCD-Patch. Dieser NOCD-Patch ist illegal. Du fragst warum man dazu genötigt wird und willst es selber andern vorschlagen? Hinzu kommt noch das dieser NOCD-Patch genauso illegal ist wie eine Raubkopie. Du magst es nicht so empfinden aber per Gesetz ist es so.


----------



## Freezeman (14. Oktober 2008)

Caravaggio am 14.10.2008 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 14.10.2008 22:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stimmt nicht wirklich. Wie bekannt, kann man immer wieder eine Aktivierung auf Verlangen bekommen. Deshalb scheiden Verleih und Verkauf nicht komplett aus.



> aber ES IST DEFINITIV KEIN "WIRKSAMER KOPIERSCHUTZ"!


Darüber lässt sich wirklich gut streiten. Für Multiplayerspiele ist er jedenfalls effektiv genug.


----------



## scalelll (14. Oktober 2008)

Freezeman am 14.10.2008 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bekannt, kann man immer wieder eine Aktivierung auf Verlangen bekommen.



Ja, verlangen kannst du, im Einzelfall entscheidet EA ob du einen bekommst!

Ok, es treffen hier wirklich Sammler auf ein bis dreimalzocker Leute. Und scheinbar haben die Einwegzocker für die Einwände der Sammler kein Gehör, schade


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2008)

Wenn jemand ein Spiel kauft, einmal durchzockt und dann für immer in die Ecke schmeißt und nie mehr anrührt oder verkauft, den wird das vielleicht nicht jucken. Aber ich bin jemand der alle Spiele sammelt und viele davon gern auch noch in 7-8 Jahren oder später gerne nochmal spielt. Die Angst ist bei mir da einfach, dass ich das mit den Spielen einfach nicht mehr kann, weil man sie nicht mehr aktivieren oder dergleichen kann. Zu dem ist es inakzeptabel, einem ehrlichen Käufer so einen Kopierschutz aufzudrängen, der sich tief ins System reinfrisst und gegebenfalls das System instabil werden lässt und was dabei nach Hause telefoniert wird, wissen wir ja auch nicht. Zu dem ist die begrenzte Anzahl an Installationen an sich schon eine riesen Frechheit. Ich bezahle den Vollpreis, bekomme das Spiel aber nur im "Verleih-Modus"!
Eigentlich schon verrückt diese Branche. Wenn man etwas herstellt, dann tut man doch eigentlich alles dafür, dass das Produkt in gutem Licht dasteht und der Käufer belohnt wird. In der Spielebranche dagegen bekommt der ehrliche Käufer als Dank einen Tritt in den Hintern.
Diese Branche macht genau denselben Fehler wie die Musikbranche. Als da das mit dem DRM kam, hat sich irgendwann auch kein Mensch mehr irgendwelche Musik gekauft, sondern nur noch irgendwo illegal runtergeladen. Seitdem da aber weitesgehend auf DRM wieder verzichtet wird, werden plötzlich auch wieder mehr Titel verkauft.
Wahrscheinlich muss die Spielebranche da ähnlich erst auf's Maul fallen, bis da mal ein Umdenken stattfindet.


----------



## Caravaggio (14. Oktober 2008)

Freezeman am 14.10.2008 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Caravaggio am 14.10.2008 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt? Ich leih mir ein Spiel in der Videothek aus und ruf dann von zu Hause die Bezahlhotline an und frage, ob ich es denn bitte, bitte spielen darf? 
Allein die Formulierung, "man kann auf Verlangen eine Aktivierung bekommen" deckt sich nicht mit meiner Auffassung von Verbaucherrechten.




			
				Freezeman am 14.10.2008 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Caravaggio am 14.10.2008 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Multiplayerspiele sind doch meines Wissens auch ohne SecuROM gut vor Raubkopien geschützt, oder? (ich lass mich da gern eines Besseren belehren)


----------



## Raptor (14. Oktober 2008)

Freezeman am 14.10.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 14.10.2008 22:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt aber auch Spiele komplett ohne Kopierschutz, bei diesen Spielen muss auch keine DVD verwendet werden und stell dir vor die Kosten keine 70€. Es ist leider eher umgekehrt, wenn es einen wirksamen Kopierschutz geben würde, dann würdest du 70€ bezahlen.



			
				N-o-x am 14.10.2008 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Statistik ist zwei Wochen erstellt wurden nachdem Spore draussen war und bezog sich IMHO auf Spore. Ausserdem sind Statistiken so eine Sache. Und ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich durch diverse Aussagen in unterschiedlichen Foren und durch eigene Erfahrungen diese Statistik an. Darüberhinaus woher hat eigentlich EA dies Daten, woher wissen sie ob ein Spieler sein Spiel zum zweiten mal installiert.



			
				stawacz79 am 14.10.2008 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Caravaggio am 14.10.2008 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum wird er dann als Kopierschutz bezeichnet und das Kind nicht beim Namen genannt? Und auch dieser Verleihschutz ist eine Frechheit, weil er das Geschäft anderer Leute kaputt macht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2008)

Raptor am 14.10.2008 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Statistik ist zwei Wochen erstellt wurden nachdem Spore draussen war und bezog sich IMHO auf Spore. Ausserdem sind Statistiken so eine Sache. Und ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich durch diverse Aussagen in unterschiedlichen Foren und durch eigene Erfahrungen diese Statistik an. Darüberhinaus woher hat eigentlich EA dies Daten, woher wissen sie ob ein Spieler sein Spiel zum zweiten mal installiert.



Solche Aussagen zeigen doch, wie sehr da auf unserem Rechner mittlerweile rumgeschnüffelt wird und wer weiß, welche Daten da noch so alles an den Publisher gesendet werden. Schäuble hätte bei so einem Publisher wohl seine wahre Freude dran.


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (14. Oktober 2008)

Um mal nen etwas treffenderen Vergleich zu SecuRom zu bringen, weil letztlich ist es nur DRM wie bei diversen Musikload-Diensten: Link

Wer gerne Spiele spielt, die mehr als ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, der wird mit SecuRom oder ähnlicher Zwangsaktivierung später massive Probleme haben. Klar, wenn der Publisher/Entwickler irgendwann nen Patch rausbringt, der das deaktiviert kommt man evtl. drum rum. Aber was wenn die Firma pleite geht oder die Aktivierungsserver deaktiviert ohne Patch dafür zu veröffentlichen? Dann bleibt einem als Kunde nichts anderes übrig als gegen die EULA zu verstossen und das ist nicht hinnehmbar für mich. Und dabei ist einer der wichtigsten Punkte noch nicht mal behoben. Nämlich dass sich die Software die Maschinen merkt. Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal Jagged Alliance 2, hat nun gut 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel und der Entwickler ist pleite gegangen. Innerhalb dieser 10 Jahre hab ich es mindestens auf 5 unterschiedlichen Computern installiert (die alle mir gehören, da ist noch kein Ausleihen an Freunde und Bekannte eingerechnet) und hätte nach aktuellen Standards schon zweimal bei ner Hotline anrufen müssen, was mich jedes Mal etwas gekostet hätte. Jetzt ist aber Topware pleite und es gäbe keine Hotline und auch keine Server für die Aktivierung mehr. Dann bleibt eben nur der illegale Weg.


Dazu kommt, dass SecuRom sich die Maschinen merkt. Als Informatiker, für den Datenschutz _kein_ Täterschutz ist, frag ich mich durchaus, was da genau wie funktioniert. Wird aus der Hardwarekombination ein Wert errechnet, der dann bei jedem installieren/freischalten abgeglichen wird oder sendet das Programm meine Hardwaredaten unverschlüsselt? Ich lasse auf meinem PC keine Schnüffelstücke laufen, wenn ich es vermeiden kann.


Was die Sicherheit angeht kann man nur sagen, dass SecuRom bereits mehrfach geknackt wurde und dass das auch bei jedem kommenden Titel zeitnah passieren wird. Der zeitliche Vorsprung von einigen Tagen, den Bioshock noch genossen hat, ist mittlerweile dahin und ob das Teil jetz SecuRom oder einen "traditionellen" Kopierschutz hat ist letztlich irrelevant. Wenn man es illegal bekommen will, bekommt man es auch.


----------



## Freezeman (14. Oktober 2008)

Raptor am 14.10.2008 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 14.10.2008 22:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falls es nur noch Spiele mit wirksamen Schutz geben würde, regelt sich der Preis über die Nachfrage. Bei nur ungeschützten Spielen und vielen Kopien werden sich die Publisher das Geld anders besorgen. Meine Meinung.

Und zum Thema "Verleihschutz": Trotz Securom kann man die Spiele ausleihen und spielen. Die Grundidee ist dabei nicht schlecht, nur an der Umsetzung haperts. Ich denke in ein paar Monaten, spätestens in einem Jahr kann man seine Spiele sinnvoller aktivieren und deaktivieren.


----------



## Huskyboy (14. Oktober 2008)

Securom unterscheidet sich nicht mal von spiel zu spiel, das ist ne 08/15 software die ohne viel aufwand einfach eingebaut wird (und genauso einfach entfernt wird) 

deswegen bringt der auch nichts gegen "illegales kopieren" sondern nur gegen verleih und wiederverkauf und das ist das ziel von EA und scheinbar auch Ubi

ich erwähne gerne nochmal das Spiele mit einführung der CD (und deren damaliger unkopierbarkeit) teurer wurden, nicht günstiger wie versprochen, da regelt sich nichts über die nachfrage, in der sache sprechen die sich schon ab

so und ich spiel jetzt was richtiges, nicht so  müll wie Crysis oder Spore sondern Tie Fighter, das spiel ist von 1995 und funktioniert immer noch, ohne DRM müll


----------



## DoktorX (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe soeben storniert.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

Raptor am 14.10.2008 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das stimmt auch nicht, bei Sacred 2 vielleicht aber nicht bei EA. EA hat das so noch nicht umgesetzt. Boeser hat in einem seiner Post einen Link gehabt der besagt, dass sie es umsetzen wollen. Aber defacto hat EA so ein System noch nicht umgesetzt und das heisst nach fünf Installationen ist schluss.
> Auch kannst du das Spiel nicht unendlich oft aktivieren *nur* wenn du Online bist bei der Deinstallation. Darüber hinaus muss EA eben dieses System mit Revoking erstmal einführen bevor du das bei EA Spielen verwenden kannst.
> Schmiert dein Rechner ab, weil Hardware defekt ist und du was austauschen musst ist auch eine Aktivierung weg.



Auf das erste gehe ich jetzt nicht mehr ein. Diesbezüglich habe ich schon genug Erklärungen abgegeben warum dieser Kopierschutz tzd. eine größere Hürde ist als ein ormaler Kopierchutz. Lies dir doch die Forenbeiträge zu Bioshock an, wie kompliziert das war den Kopierschutz zu umgehen. Sowas "umständliches" tut sich ein normaler Zocker eben nicht an.

Zu dem EA Punkt hatte ich hier einige Seitten zuvor einen Link gepostet, der ganz klar besagt das auch EA bei einem seiner Spiele eine offizielle Deinstallation registriert und als "Aktivierungsgutschein" merkt.

MfG


----------



## N-o-x (14. Oktober 2008)

Raptor am 14.10.2008 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Statistik ist zwei Wochen erstellt wurden nachdem Spore draussen war und bezog sich IMHO auf Spore. Ausserdem sind Statistiken so eine Sache. Und ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich durch diverse Aussagen in unterschiedlichen Foren und durch eigene Erfahrungen diese Statistik an. Darüberhinaus woher hat eigentlich EA dies Daten, woher wissen sie ob ein Spieler sein Spiel zum zweiten mal installiert.


Wenn's PCGames nicht falsch übersetzt hat, hat die Gute das ganz allgemein formuliert. Genauso wie man bei EA nicht müde wird, die Tatsache, dass jetzt keine DVD mehr im Laufwerk benötigt wird, zu betonen. Das gehört alles zur Vermarktungsstrategie. Wenn du sagst "ich will öfter installieren" bekommst du gesagt: "das wollen aber nur 2% der Gamer" oder "DRM hat soooo viele Nachteile" dann "Hey hör mal, du brauchst keine DVD mehr". 

Weißt was ich meine?   



			
				DaStash am 14.10.2008 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf das erste gehe ich jetzt nicht mehr ein. Diesbezüglich habe ich schon genug Erklärungen abgegeben warum dieser Kopierschutz tzd. eine größere Hürde ist als ein ormaler Kopierchutz. Lies dir doch die Forenbeiträge zu Bioshock an, wie kompliziert das war den Kopierschutz zu umgehen. Sowas "umständliches" tut sich ein normaler Zocker eben nicht an.


Hatten wir den Punkt nicht schonmal irgendwann?   Bioshock crackt man durch ein .exe Replacement wie jedes andere Spiel. Schreckt das jemanden ab? Ich bewege mich leider nicht in solchen Foren, daher kann ich es nicht 100%ig sagen, aber es würde mich wundern.

EDIT


> Zu dem EA Punkt hatte ich hier einige Seitten zuvor einen Link gepostet, der ganz klar besagt das auch EA bei einem seiner Spiele eine offizielle Deinstallation registriert und als "Aktivierungsgutschein" merkt.


Zum dritten mal:
Das stimmt nicht was in deinem Link steht. Klick doch bitte mal auf die Quelle der News (die hab ich übrigens schon verlinkt). Da steht ganz klar das offizielle Statement. ES GEHT NICHT!


----------



## sUnNi-BoY (14. Oktober 2008)

naja solang ich des nich so oft neuinstallieren muss wie crysis is mir das recht latte. und spätestens wenn die mich meine LEGAL erworbene version nich mehr aktivieren lassen wollln, saug ich mir nen crack !!! (schon arm für lega original gekaufte spiele crack zu installieren -.-)


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wallrider am 14.10.2008 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Zeit wo es noch "in" war über die DVD im Laufwerk, beim spielen, herzuziehen ist wohl schon vorbei oder wie?   

Und genau das meine ich. Es kommt bei vielen halt so rüber, dass sie sich immer die Kritikperlen herrauspicken, bei dem Vorhaben der Hersteller ihr geistiges Eigentum zu schützen, damit man einen Grund hat das Spiel "guten Gewissens" nicht zu kaufen und runterzuladen. Fühle dich jetzt bitte nicht persönlich angesprochen aber bei vielen Aussagen bezüglich dieses Themas schwingt halt immer dieser fade Beigeschmack durch. So kommt es jedenfalls bei mir an.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

Huskyboy am 14.10.2008 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben 19 vorbestellungen für FC2 gehabt, jetzt sinds nurnoch 14..



Denkst du das das unmittelbar mit diesem Problem zu tun hat oder könnte es evtl. der normale Stornoanteil bei Vorbestellungen sein??

MfG


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

xotoxic242 am 14.10.2008 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Typ der es sich "schwarz" besorgen will is besonders blöd.Wegen solchen Leuten gibt es erst solche Kopierschutzmechanismen.
> 
> Ursache und Wirkung!


  

MfG


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

scalelll am 14.10.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist recht uninformiert, oder geht dir das da:
> 
> http://www.guildmeets.de/index.php?threadid=149735_22
> 
> ...



Hast du eigentlich auch noch andere Links?
Und bedenke, die Quantität einer Diskussion, sagt NICHTS über ihre Quallität aus. 

MfG


----------



## onkelotto (14. Oktober 2008)

stawacz79 am 14.10.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> onkelotto am 14.10.2008 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich glaub mit 43 Jahren darf ich Denken was ich mag - soviel dazu .
Weiterhin hat  Securom bei mir *ganz persönlich* dafür gesorgt das mein
explorer regelmässig abgestürzt ist , dieses sobald ich zb. einen Rechtsklick auf
ein Game-icon gemacht habe . 
Der Fehler war  eine Datei namens "cmdlineext.dll", die im Temp-Verzeichnis lag und laut
Registry auch dort registriert war. *Diese Datei ist eine Bibliothek des
Kopierschutzes SecuROM,* die dazu dient, emulierte Laufwerke zu finden .
So konnte ich als Vista nutzer nicht mehr in die Eigenschaften rein um mir admin . rechte
zu geben . Diese brauchte ich aber zb . um bei dem Game "HdRo " content patche
zu laden .
Deshalb : FarCry 2 ist sicherlich ein super Game -   aber nur mit ohne SecuRom .

In diesem Sinne


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2008)

N-o-x am 14.10.2008 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten wir den Punkt nicht schonmal irgendwann?


Bei dene ganzen Diskussionen zu diesem Thema in letzter Zeit, kann ich das nicht ausschliessen. 


> Bioshock crackt man durch ein .exe Replacement wie jedes andere Spiel. Schreckt das jemanden ab? Ich bewege mich leider nicht in solchen Foren, daher kann ich es nicht 100%ig sagen, aber es würde mich wundern.


Mhh, ich bin mir sicher mal gelesen zu haben das es wesentlich komplizierter sein soll. Von wegen nicht online sein bei der Installation und bei einem bestimmten Punkt die DVD rausnehmen, anschliessend den Ordner ändern oder so ähnlich. Wenn ich mal nen bissl Zeit habe, versuche ich das rauszusuchen was genau ich gelesen hatte.





> Das stimmt nicht was in deinem Link steht. Klick doch bitte mal auf die Quelle der News (die hab ich übrigens schon verlinkt). Da steht ganz klar das offizielle Statement. ES GEHT NICHT!


Na ich werde es mir noch einmal ganz in Ruhe anschauen und vergleichen. 

MfG


----------



## headless-cripple (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe FIFA 09 nicht gekauft (und habe es nicht vor), ich habe Spore nicht gekauft (und habe es nicht vor), ich habe Sacred 2 nur angespielt und kaufe es, wenn die meisten Bugs ersteinmal behoben sind (habe derzeit sowieso besseres zu tun^^) und ich werde mir Far Cry 2 kaufen, weil das Spiel einfach geil ist. Dieser Kopierschutz ist zwar nervötend, aber früher war es doch auch nicht anders, als sich jeder darüber beschwert hat, dass man mit DVD spielen muss, wie DaStash bereits sagte. Was solls, muss ich das Spiel halt aktivieren, wenn meine neue Graka (Ati 4850) da ist, wird das Spiel installiert und das war's. Wen dieser Kopierschutz stört und das Spiel nur aus diesem Grund nicht kauft, ist selbst schuld.

MfG headless


----------



## Shizzla (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen !
Wie ist das denn jetzt genau mit Securom ? Also kann ich ein Spiel wirklich nur begrenzt installieren ? Oder kann ich es so oft ich will installieren, solange ich es ordnugsgemäß deinstalliere ? Danke für die Info !
LG Shizzla


----------



## SoSchautsAus (15. Oktober 2008)

Dann halt nicht. 

SSA


----------



## Jens238 (15. Oktober 2008)

headless-cripple am 14.10.2008 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe FIFA 09 nicht gekauft (und habe es nicht vor), ich habe Spore nicht gekauft (und habe es nicht vor), ich habe Sacred 2 nur angespielt und kaufe es, wenn die meisten Bugs ersteinmal behoben sind (habe derzeit sowieso besseres zu tun^^) und ich werde mir Far Cry 2 kaufen, weil das Spiel einfach geil ist. Dieser Kopierschutz ist zwar nervötend, aber früher war es doch auch nicht anders, als sich jeder darüber beschwert hat, dass man mit DVD spielen muss, wie DaStash bereits sagte. Was solls, muss ich das Spiel halt aktivieren, wenn meine neue Graka (Ati 4850) da ist, wird das Spiel installiert und das war's. Wen dieser Kopierschutz stört und das Spiel nur aus diesem Grund nicht kauft, ist selbst schuld.
> 
> MfG headless



Wir reden da nochmal drüber wenn die Server abgeschaltet werden...
Seit doch nicht so naiv....Nen Server betreiben kostet Geld, Traffic kostet Geld..........
Und wie schnell Entwickler oder Publischer pleite gehen können wissen wir alle gut genug.
Mir kann keiner erzählen das der Server ewig rennt, oder das da irgendwann mal nen offizieller Patch kommt, der den Müll aufhebt.
Was hab ich dann ? Ne schöne Bunte DVD-Box die ich in den Müll werfen kann..

Nein Danke......


----------



## Rastamen (15. Oktober 2008)

onkelotto am 14.10.2008 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub mit 43 Jahren darf ich Denken was ich mag - soviel dazu .
> Weiterhin hat  Securom bei mir *ganz persönlich* dafür gesorgt das mein
> explorer regelmässig abgestürzt ist , dieses sobald ich zb. einen Rechtsklick auf
> ein Game-icon gemacht habe .
> ...



Hast eine PN


----------



## oguz (15. Oktober 2008)

nach spore und mass effect wieder ein spiel, das mir sicher NICHT auf die platte kommt. 

schade, hätte ich gerne gespielt. 

und nein, ich werd mir den scheiss auch nicht laden. boykott is boykott, und daran wird sich gehalten. nichts schadet mehr, als solche flachdenker, die meinen, ein (beschissener) kopierschutz berechtige zum illegalen dowlnoad.
der beste denkzettel für die publisher wären doch wohl miese verkaufszahlen und dabei keine einzige raubkopie!


ach ja: bin übrigens der festen überzeugung, dass der einzige zweck (vor allem) von DRM darin besteht, den gebrauchtspiele- und verleihmarkt abzuwürgen.


----------



## InsaneMan (15. Oktober 2008)

Shizzla am 14.10.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen !
> Wie ist das denn jetzt genau mit Securom ? Also kann ich ein Spiel wirklich nur begrenzt installieren ? Oder kann ich es so oft ich will installieren, solange ich es ordnugsgemäß deinstalliere ? Danke für die Info !
> LG Shizzla



Das kommt immer auf das Spiel an, und wie der Publisher da denkt. Bei manchen kannst du es unbegrenzt installieren, bei anderen nur begrenzt. Im Falle von Far Cry 2 hat UBI inzwischen im firmeneigenen Forum Stellung in Form von einigen Details bezogen. Du kannst es 5mal auf 3 verschiedenen Rechnern installieren. Desweiteren ist in der Deinstallation auch gleich ein Revoke mit eingebaut, nicht als separates Programm wie bei BioShock. Im groben bedeutet das, dass du bei der Installation wieder eine Installation *zurück bekommst*. Also musst du es immer bei aktivierter Internetverbindung artgerecht deinstallieren. Bei einem Crash hast du Pech gehabt.  

Greetz
InsaneMan

edit: hier ist der Link zum Forum, für alle, die es selbst nachlesen wollen http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1521068375/m/3981062496/p/2


----------



## Shinizm (15. Oktober 2008)

Wen kümmerts. Hab hier gelesen das Leute sich deswegen auch kein MassEffekt geholt haben. Leute, das ist ganz allein euer problem wenn ihr euch so geniale Spiele entgehen lasst. Über soviel Humbug kann man nur den Kopf schütteln..


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 14.10.2008 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der normale stornoanteil liegt meistens bei 0, hin und wieder bei 1, die kunden hatten nämlich die Special bestellt und hätten die auch auf jedenfall bekommen, naja nicht so tragisch die werd ich denk ich schon los, gibt genug spontankäufer

Mass Effect? das gibts auch für die 360 ohne Kopierschutz, da auch FC2 auch für 360 und PS3 erscheint kann ich fasst vorraussehen das das genauso ausgeht wie bei Mass Effect und Bioshock, die PC verkaufszahlen sind enttäuschend, die konsolen versionen verkaufen sich gut weil es eben kein DRM gibt..

und dann gibts wieder das große weinen von den Publishern weil sich PC spiele nicht mehr gut verkaufen, wundert die das wirklich?..


----------



## JayDaGee (15. Oktober 2008)

Schade, damit ist Far Cry2 für mich gestorben. Es scheint fast so, als ob man den legalen Käufern eine extra Strafe aufbrummen möchte.

Ist ok, ich verzichte.

Vllt. werde ich mir eine illegale Kopie besorgen. Mal sehen, cool ist das Game, aber ich lasse mich nicht, wie die Musikindustrie, von dem Publishern verarschen und bestrafen.

Mein Spiele Rechner soll dem Internet fern bleiben, dank solcher Aktionen würde ich genötigt werden, ihn ans Netz zu schließen. Aber vllt. zaht Ubisoft mir ja eine legale Firewall damit ich sicher das Spiel aktivieren kann *hahaha.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte nix gegen eine einmalige kurze Online-Aktivierung, wenn....

- wirklich sichergestellt wäre, dass man das Spiel auch noch installieren und spielen kann, wenn es die Entwickler irgendwann nicht mehr gibt oder die Aktivierungsserver abgeschaltet werden. Ja ich weiß, es heißt immer, es würde dann ein Patch kommen...aber was ist wenn er nicht kommt? Der Käufer wird da einfach im Regen stehen gelassen und weiß nicht, ob er in ein paar Jahren sein Spiel noch spielen kann oder nur noch Datenmüll im Regal hat. Sowas geht einfach nicht.
Beispiel: Mass Effect. Was wurde da am Anfang ein tamtam herum gemacht, jetzt ist es erschreckend ruhig und man hört nichts mehr, obwohl man das eigentlich schon wegpatchen könnte. Glaubt ihr da kräht in ein paar Jahren noch jemand danach? Nein, dann wirst das Spiel wohl einfach nicht mehr nutzen können.

- ohne Limitierung der Installationen...es kann nicht sein, dass man vorgeschrieben bekommt, wie oft man ein Spiel installieren darf. Ich bin einmal auf sowas reingefallen, damals bei Two Worlds. Da hatte ich mir das Spiel schon vorbestellt und es war schon unterwegs zu mir, als ich davon Wind bekam, dass es auch online aktivierung hat. Habs einmal gespielt, aber seitdem nie wieder installiert, weil man angst hat, dass es irgendwann nicht mehr geht und das kann es ja auch nicht sein.

- ohne das ein Kopierschutztreiber ungefragt ins System installiert wird, der das System instabil machen kann.

Mir geht's einfach darum, dass ich die Spiele auch noch in Zukunft spielen kann und das kann mir leider NIEMAND sagen und deswegen ist mir das einfach zu riskant, solche Spiele zu kaufen. Ich gebe die nächsten Monate oder Jahre doch nicht hunderte von Euros aus, um nachher das ganze Regal voll mit nutzlosem Datenmüll zu haben. Dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade und das ist der Grund warum ich gegen diesen Kopierschutz bin, der eigentlich Käuferschutz heißen müsste


----------



## Rabowke (15. Oktober 2008)

Shadow_Man am 15.10.2008 05:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte nix gegen eine einmalige kurze Online-Aktivierung, wenn....



... aus dem Rradikalen wird ein Normalo!   



> - wirklich sichergestellt wäre, dass man das Spiel auch noch installieren und spielen kann, wenn es die Entwickler irgendwann nicht mehr gibt oder die Aktivierungsserver abgeschaltet werden.


Da wäre ich mir z.B. nicht sooo sicher ... das Problem ist, dass wir bis dato nur wenig Spiele hatten, wo der KS am "Ende" weggepatcht wurde.



> Beispiel: Mass Effect. Was wurde da am Anfang ein tamtam herum gemacht, jetzt ist es erschreckend ruhig und man hört nichts mehr, obwohl man das eigentlich schon wegpatchen könnte. Glaubt ihr da kräht in ein paar Jahren noch jemand danach? Nein, dann wirst das Spiel wohl einfach nicht mehr nutzen können.


Wohl weil Mass Effect eh als Triologie geplant ist und, und das bitte als persönliche Meinung sehen mal losgelöst vom "Mod sein":

Ich glaube in so einem Fall, wenn der Hersteller pleite ist und du das Spiel nicht mehr starten kannst weil die Authentifizierungsserver down sind hat niemand was gg. einen Crack & ich glaube auch nicht, dass sowas zum einen strafrechtlich verfolgt wird.



> - ohne das ein Kopierschutztreiber ungefragt ins System installiert wird, der das System instabil machen kann.


Und wie willst du denn einen Kopierschutz realisieren?  :-o   
Jeder Homebrew-Programm kann dir Treiber installieren ohne das du davon was mitbekommst. Jeder Kopierschutz aufm Markt installiert Treiber, ohne das du es mitbekommst.

SecuROM
StarForce
SafeDisc
ProtectCD
VOB
[...]



> Dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade und das ist der Grund warum ich gegen diesen Kopierschutz bin, der eigentlich Käuferschutz heißen müsste


Sorry, aber das ist Quark. Das Geld gibst du nicht für den Kopierschutz aus sondern für das Spiel was du auch in 98,9% aller Fälle spielen kannst.

Ausnahmen wird es immer geben, dass irgendwelche Software aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht funktioniert. Entweder weil dein System schlecht konfiguriert ist oder irgendwelche 3rd Party Tools miteinander im Konflikt stehen.

Ich kann es nur immer wieder betonen ... in meinem kleinen Microuniversum "Freundeskreis", alle IT addicted, haben wir ca. 12 Rechner + ~drei Laptops & div. Konsolen.

Ich höre absolut selten das es Probleme gibt, nie (!) höre ich Probleme mit einem Kopierschutz, meistens eher so Inkompatiblität von Treiber ( z.B. letztens bei Sacred Soundkartentreiber (!) Probleme, die Grafikfehler (!!) verursacht haben! ). Meistens reicht kurz Google oder ein Blick ins offizielle Forum.

Ich weiss sehr wohl, dass mein kleiner "Microkosmos" überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig ist, da wir aber die volle Bandbreite an verschiedener Hardware haben kann man schon sagen, ob was generell läuft oder nicht.


----------



## skydiver0975 (15. Oktober 2008)

man soll also wieder knapp 50 eu´s für ein game ausgeben,das man,trotz vollpreis, nur bedingt oft zocken kann??? Ich frage mich was das bringen soll,da ehh nach spätestens 2 Tagen ein NoDVD Crack da ist!


----------



## oceano (15. Oktober 2008)

Also es gibt sicherlich viele Dinge, die man an diesem KS-System kritisieren kann. Aber diese Angst irgendwann auf Datenmüll sitzen zu bleiben ist doch an den Haaren herbeigezogener Unsinn   

Dieser Freischalt-Patch ist doch schon längst vorhanden und muss nicht erst grossartig entwickelt werden. Und selbst wenn, wär das vermutlich auch keine grosse Sache. Ich mein Cracker schaffen es doch innerhalb von 2 Tagen. 


Und so ein paar MB File hochzuladen ist doch auch kein Ding selbst wenn ein Unternehmen von heute auf morgen pleite geht. 

Ausserdem, wenn das Entwickler-Studio schliesst, dann wird sich der Publisher darum kümmern, wenn der Publisher pleite geht werden sich die Entwickler darum kümmern, wenn beide weg sind machts SecuRom, wenn SecuRom verschwundibus ist, machts der Publisher/Entwickler, wenn alle weg sind, gibts ne Lösung aus der Community, wenn das auch nicht klappt dann läd man sich halt verdammt nochmal den Crack runter der vermutlich seit Anbeginn des Releases schon im Netz rumschwirrt.   

Eher kauft Ascaron EA auf als dass sich keine Lösung finden würde und jemand auf seinem Datenmüll sitzen bleibt


----------



## scalelll (15. Oktober 2008)

oceano am 15.10.2008 08:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also es gibt sicherlich viele Dinge, die man an diesem KS-System kritisieren kann. Aber diese Angst irgendwann auf Datenmüll sitzen zu bleiben ist doch an den Haaren herbeigezogener Unsinn
> 
> Dieser Freischalt-Patch ist doch schon längst vorhanden und muss nicht erst grossartig entwickelt werden. Und selbst wenn, wär das vermutlich auch keine grosse Sache. Ich mein Cracker schaffen es doch innerhalb von 2 Tagen.
> 
> ...




WOW, warum bin ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen


----------



## Raptor (15. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 14.10.2008 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 14.10.2008 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mag bei einem Spiel, in dem Fall Bioshock, so gewesen sein, aber aktuelle werden alle SecuROM Titel innerhalb von Stunden oder noch vor Veröffentlichung geknackt. 
Der Link den du gepostet hat besagt nicht eindeutig das man bei EA bei einer Deinstallation, bei der man an das Internet angeschlossen ist, eine Aktivierung gut geschrieben bekommt. Die Kommentare unter dem Artikle belegen da eher was anderes. Darüber hinaus wurde hier auch ein Post vom EA Forum gepostet der den Kopierschutz/DRM beschreibt und nichts  von einem zurücksetzen der Aktivierung bei einer offiziellen Deinstallation beschreibt:

Wie man hier lesen kann und wie es auch Boeser schon gepostet hat ist z.B. bei Spore so eine Revoking (Aktivierung wird bei offizieller Deinstallation gutgeschrieben) geplant aber noch nicht umgesetzt: http://kotaku.com/5050860/ea-to-loosen-spore-install-restrictions-reveals-sales-data.

Diesbezüglich und auch auf den Wiederverkauf bezogen kann man auch hier reinschauen http://www.amazon.com/Buying-Used-S...m_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B000FKBCX4 und besonders den Post von P. Fox ist sehr interessant:


> I wrote a request for more information on how to transfer ownership of Spore to someone else and the staff didn't respond publicly on the forums but instead had to be addressed privately and the response I got was a little distressing.
> 
> In a private message from SporeMasterKaliena:
> 
> It is not possible to unregister the game. Your serial number is associated to your EA account on a server level, not on the computer itself. Anyone who installs the game with your serial number will find it already linked to your account. Additionally the install limit still applies at 3 installs--currently in the process of being upgraded to 5 installs. Anyone requesting additional installs of the game would need to contact EA directly and if they advise they are not you, at your e-mail address, etc, they will not be granted additional installs.


Sollte das so stimmen ist auch ein Wiederverkauf mehr als fraglich.


----------



## Quaker (15. Oktober 2008)

Caravaggio am 14.10.2008 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 14.10.2008 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jup, für Multiplayer spiele reicht ein ganz normaler cd key.
Damit ist das spiel, zumindest für online matches auf den offziellen Servern zu 100% sicher.
Ein kopierschutz ist da eigenlich völlig irrellevant, der Schutz ist immer der cd key.


----------



## DaStash (15. Oktober 2008)

Raptor am 15.10.2008 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag bei einem Spiel, in dem Fall Bioshock, so gewesen sein, aber aktuelle werden alle SecuROM Titel innerhalb von Stunden oder noch vor Veröffentlichung geknackt.
> Der Link den du gepostet hat besagt nicht eindeutig das man bei EA bei einer Deinstallation, bei der man an das Internet angeschlossen ist, eine Aktivierung gut geschrieben bekommt. Die Kommentare unter dem Artikle belegen da eher was anderes. Darüber hinaus wurde hier auch ein Post vom EA Forum gepostet der den Kopierschutz/DRM beschreibt und nichts  von einem zurücksetzen der Aktivierung bei einer offiziellen Deinstallation beschreibt:


Nimm das Ungläubiger 
*Zitat:* _InsaneMan_:"Das kommt immer auf das Spiel an, und wie der Publisher da denkt. Bei manchen kannst du es unbegrenzt installieren, bei anderen nur begrenzt. Im Falle von Far Cry 2 hat UBI inzwischen im firmeneigenen Forum Stellung in Form von einigen Details bezogen. Du kannst es 5mal auf 3 verschiedenen Rechnern installieren. Desweiteren ist in der Deinstallation auch gleich ein Revoke mit eingebaut, nicht als separates Programm wie bei BioShock. Im groben bedeutet das, dass du bei der Installation wieder eine Installation *zurück bekommst*. Also musst du es immer bei aktivierter Internetverbindung artgerecht deinstallieren. Bei einem Crash hast du Pech gehabt.   

Greetz
InsaneMan

edit: hier ist der Link zum Forum, für alle, die es selbst nachlesen wollen http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1521068375/m/3981062496/p/2 "

MfG


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Oktober 2008)

oceano am 15.10.2008 08:00 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Dieser Freischalt-Patch ist doch schon längst vorhanden und muss nicht erst grossartig entwickelt werden. Und selbst wenn, wär das vermutlich auch keine grosse Sache. Ich mein Cracker schaffen es doch innerhalb von 2 Tagen.


Selbst in diesem Fall wäre dies aber eine Urheberrechtsverletzung, die geahndet werden könnte. Der Zweck heiligt eben _nicht_ die Mittel - zumindest nicht in diesem Fall.



			
				oceano am 15.10.2008 08:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Und so ein paar MB File hochzuladen ist doch auch kein Ding selbst wenn ein Unternehmen von heute auf morgen pleite geht.
> 
> Ausserdem, wenn das Entwickler-Studio schliesst, dann wird sich der Publisher darum kümmern, wenn der Publisher pleite geht werden sich die Entwickler darum kümmern, wenn beide weg sind machts SecuRom, wenn SecuRom verschwundibus ist, machts der Publisher/Entwickler,


Falsch. In diesem Fall ist es keine Frage des Wollens, sondern vielmehr eine Frage des Dürfens. Wenn der Entwickler das Intellectual Property an dem Spiel seinen Geldgebern als Sicherheit angegeben hat (was in der Branche relativ üblich sein dürfte um die Finanzierung zu sichern), dürfen im Falle eines Konkurses die alten Entwickler nichts mehr an dem Spiel verändern, da es nicht mehr ihnen gehört. Siehe auch "Flagship Studios und Hellgate London/Mythos"



			
				oceano am 15.10.2008 08:00 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn alle weg sind, gibts ne Lösung aus der Community, wenn das auch nicht klappt dann läd man sich halt verdammt nochmal den Crack runter der vermutlich seit Anbeginn des Releases schon im Netz rumschwirrt.   [...]


Siehe erster Kommentar. Auch im Falle des Konkurses von Entwickler/Publisher und der damit verbundenen Unmöglichkeit der Aktivierung ist der Einsatz von Cracks nicht legaler. Vergleiche auch "Privatkopie, aber nur solange kein Kopierschutz umgangen wird".


----------



## Rabowke (15. Oktober 2008)

Ra-Tiel am 15.10.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst in diesem Fall wäre dies aber eine Urheberrechtsverletzung, die geahndet werden könnte. Der Zweck heiligt eben _nicht_ die Mittel - zumindest nicht in diesem Fall.


Die Frage ist wer dieses Vergehen dann ahnden soll?
Natürlich ist es _nicht_ egal, nur mal ehrlich: meinst du wirklich du würdest in diesem Fall Ärger bekommen? 



> Siehe erster Kommentar. Auch im Falle des Konkurses von Entwickler/Publisher und der damit verbundenen Unmöglichkeit der Aktivierung ist der Einsatz von Cracks nicht legaler. Vergleiche auch "Privatkopie, aber nur solange kein Kopierschutz umgangen wird".


Legal(er) nicht, aber ggf. toloriert. Wir machen hier nichts anderes als munteres raten eben weil so ein Fall bis dato noch nicht eingetreten ist.

Es wurden bereits 'früher' bei einigen Spielen der Kopierschutz entfernt, d.h. also ganz abwegig ist diese Theorie nicht.

Ich verwehre mich dann nur gg. Kommentare wie "dann hat man 50 EUR für Datenschrott ausgegeben".


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2008)

Rabowke am 15.10.2008 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist wer dieses Vergehen dann ahnden soll?
> Natürlich ist es _nicht_ egal, nur mal ehrlich: meinst du wirklich du würdest in diesem Fall Ärger bekommen?



in diesem kontext sollte auch mal die frage gestellt werden, ob (in deutschland) eine drm- massnahme, die das produkt quasi unbrauchbar macht, bzw. mit einem ablaufdatum versieht, überhaupt rechtmässig wäre. 

ich bin mir eigentlich mehr als nur sicher, dass die antwort "nein" lautet.


----------



## snowman1978 (15. Oktober 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 04:36 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 14.10.2008 23:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht dein ernst oder, ich denk 80% der Konsolenspieler wissen nichtmal was ein DRM ist das ist bei denen keine Kaufentscheidung.
Die Spiele verkaufen sich auf Konsolen besser weil Konsolen Boomen oder haste noch nicht die Absatzzahlen von Xbox und Ps3 gesehen die in Europa verdammt hoch sind.

UNd dann möcht ich noch sagen EA oder Ubi tretten keines eurer Rechte mit Füßen weil ihr garkein recht an den Spiel habt das ist und bleibt Geistiges Eigentum der Entwickler ihr kauft nur das recht zur nutzung dieser Software und wie lange ihr die Nutzen dürft liegt allein beim Entwickler klingt scheiße ist aber so.
Was sollen millionen Wow Spieler sagen wenn ab morgen die Server ausgeschaltet werden,
sie können garnichts sagen was erwartet ihr eigendlich für 40euro zu zeiten wo der Wochenendeinkauf schon doppelt so teuer ist echt naiv.

Ob ihr das nun mitmachen wollt oder nicht bleibt natürlich euch überlassen, aber es werden euch paar gute Spiele entgehen im endeffeckt läuft alles auf Spieledownload über Portale hinaus und wer dann kein Internet hat oder das auch nicht gut findet muss sich halt neues Hobby suchen oder Spiele von gestern spielen nur sich Ständig darüber zu beschweren ist armselig.


----------



## oceano (15. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, wenn das jetzt ein bisschen patzig rüberkommt Ra-Tiel, aber das ist doch alles kleinkariertes BlaBla mit einer gehörigen Prise Spiessbürgertums.   

Mir sind die rechtlichen Begebenheiten durchaus bewusst, aber ich möchte behaupten, dass kein Staatsanwalt der Welt Steuergelder und kostbare Zeit verschwenden würde, um jemanden anzuklagen, der sich ganz legal ein Spiel gekauft hat und sich ein Crack zieht weil das Produkt ansonsten nicht mehr funktioniert.   

Und was die Sache mit dem Publisher/Entwickler anbelangt....  Wieso sollte es da zu Komplikationen kommen? Die versprechen doch immer, dass sie die Käufer nicht auf Datenmüll sitzen lassen werden. Man kann den Publishern ja vieles vorwerfen, zB Geldgeilheit, aber pure Boshaftigkeit und Misanthropie wär dann doch etwas übertrieben....


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2008)

snowman1978 am 15.10.2008 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie lange ihr die Nutzen dürft liegt allein beim Entwickler klingt scheiße ist aber so.




das hätten diverse publisher vielleicht gerne, dass es nach dt. recht möglich ist -siehe mein beitrag direkt darüber- wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## snowman1978 (15. Oktober 2008)

Bonkic am 15.10.2008 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> snowman1978 am 15.10.2008 09:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich weiß was du meinst aber erstens-du musst es nicht kaufen.
                                                                         -wenn du es kaufst und die der DRM nicht zusagt    
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   kannst es zurückgeben
                                                                         -wenn du es kauft und die Agb bestätigst gibst du deine 
                                                                           zustimmung und hast keinerlei rechte die du einklagen
                                                                           könntest
Allein am beispiel von onlinespielen müsstest du doch sehen das du keine rechte in dieser hinsicht hast du kaufst mit den spiel 30 tage nutzungszeit danach ist aus, willst den Vertreiber dann verklagen auf mehr spielzeit?

Das einzigste was du wirklich besitzt ist die verpackung und die cd/dvd/blu ray sollten die kaputt gehen oder defekt sein haste das recht ersatz zu verlangen, natürlich muss das game auch spielbar sein aber selbst wenn das nicht hinhaut musst du den entwickler 2 mal die möglichkeit geben durch patch oder der gleichen das problem zu beheben.

Ich finde es auch immer witzig das hier von gebrauchtmarkt unterbinden gesprochen wird ich hoffe ihr wisst schon das ihr software nur mit zustimmung das Entwickler weiterverkaufen dürft ja, das steht übrigends auch in der agb schon da macht ihr euch strafbar was Ea und Ubi da machen ist einfach nur ihre rechte zu schützen genauso wie der verleih verboten ist ihr stellt das immer so hin ob wenn es erlaubt sei spieler zu verleihen oder weiterzuverkaufen.
Für videoteheken gibt es Speziele Verleihversionen die auch entsprechend gekennzeichnet sind.


----------



## Raptor (15. Oktober 2008)

DaStash am 15.10.2008 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 15.10.2008 08:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schande über mein Haupt   , ja du hast Recht bei Far Cry 2 ist das möglich. Was lernen wir daraus, man muss wohl jedes Spiel wieder gesondert anschauen. Die einen ermöglichen ein Revoking die anderen nicht.


----------



## DaStash (15. Oktober 2008)

Bonkic am 15.10.2008 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> snowman1978 am 15.10.2008 09:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gilt da in dem Fall nicht eher das europäische Recht?

MfG


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2008)

snowman1978 am 15.10.2008 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich weiß was du meinst aber erstens-du musst es nicht kaufen.
> wenn du es kaufst und die der DRM nicht zusagt
> kannst es zurückgeben



logisch.


> -wenn du es kauft und die Agb bestätigst gibst du dein zustimmung und hast keinerlei rechte die du einklagen könntest


 
etwaigen agben müsste ich wenn schon beim kauf zustimmen.
alles was danach kommt (eben auch die eula) ist grundsätzlich unwirksam. 



> Allein am beispiel von onlinespielen müsstest du doch sehen das du keine rechte in dieser hinsicht hast du kaufst mit den spiel 30 tage nutzungszeit danach ist aus, willst den Vertreiber dann verklagen auf mehr spielzeit?



das ist ja ein ganz anderer fall, da hier nicht von vornherein nutzungsbeschränkungen auferlegt wurden.


----------



## springenderBusch (15. Oktober 2008)

Boesor am 14.10.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Calyptratus am 14.10.2008 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tach Post !
*Unwahrscheinlichkeit der Insolvenz : Dachten bei den Pleite gegangenen Banken,* *Landesbanken und  Hypothekenbanken auch Alle*. Und diese Banken sind im Normalfall wesentlich finanziell potenter als Spieleentwickler/-vertreiber.
Oder wo haben EA und Ubisoft ihr Geld liegen ? Ganz sicher nicht auf einem Zuckerrübenfeld sondern auf der Bank.
Es sind zwar Aktienkonzerne aber die haben keinerlei große Vermögenswerte ( Land,Maschienen,Fabriken ) als Stütze des Aktienkurses, sondern nur die spekulativen Erwartungen auf mögliche Gewinne.
So auch geschehen bei einem erst kürzlich bankrott gegangen deutschen Vertreiber.( im kleineren Stil )
Keiner von uns hat Zahlen aus erster Hand zur Verfügung.
Aus aktuellem Anlaß wissen wir auch das Bilanzen geschönt werden um den Kurs solange wie möglich stabil zu halten bis es ebend nicht mehr geht.
Der Manager hat dann seine Schäfchen im trockenen.
Den interessiert der kleine Zocker mit seiner begrenzten Aktivierung und Installation dann nicht mehr.

Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Boesor (15. Oktober 2008)

springenderBusch am 15.10.2008 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Post !
> *Unwahrscheinlichkeit der Insolvenz : Dachten bei den Pleite gegangenen Banken,* *Landesbanken und  Hypothekenbanken auch Alle*. Und diese Banken sind im Normalfall wesentlich finanziell potenter als Spieleentwickler/-vertreiber.
> Oder wo haben EA und Ubisoft ihr Geld liegen ? Ganz sicher nicht auf einem Zuckerrübenfeld sondern auf der Bank.
> Es sind zwar Aktienkonzerne aber die haben keinerlei große Vermögenswerte ( Land,Maschienen,Fabriken ) als Stütze des Aktienkurses, sondern nur die spekulativen Erwartungen auf mögliche Gewinne.
> ...




Hmm ja, ich habs schon fast vermutet, aber du kannst Banken nicht mit Unternehmen vergleichen. Deren aktuelle Probleme sind ganz anders gelagert.
Richtig ist aber, dass EA oder Ubisoft Probleme bekommen könnten, jetzt einen kurzfristigen Kredit zu bekommen.

Ich halte aber, auch ohne aktuelle Zahlen (das siehst du wieder richtig) diese Unternehmen für so groß und auch so gesund, dass die nicht einfach abschmieren.
Ist natürlich auch nur Spekulation, aber ich denke, es sprechen mehr Punkte dafür, als dagegen.


----------



## MoeD (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				snowman1978 am 14.10.2008 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird jetzt sowieso standard die Verkaufzahlen von Sacred 2 und Fifa09 geben ihnen auch noch recht.



Mag sein, mich haben sie damit als Käufer auf jeden Fall verloren, da kann das Spiel noch so gut sein. Ich unterstütze derartige Kopierschutzmaßnahmen nicht.


----------



## MoeD (15. Oktober 2008)

ronzl1976 am 14.10.2008 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wenn es hilft der Piraterie Herr zu werden ,bitte.Ich kaufs mir eh...



Tut es aber nicht, wer das immer noch nicht gepeilt hat, lebt hinterm Mond. Der Kopierschutz ist lediglich ein Ausdruck dafür, wie wenig die Herstellern mittlerwiele von ihren Kunden halten: Nämlich einen Scheiss! Jeder Kunde ist auch ein potentieller Raupkopierer und so gehört er behandelt, dass ist die Philosphie hinter SecuROM.
Es ist schlim, wie man auch hier von zahlreichen Leuten lesen muss, dass sie diese Maßnahmen einfach hinnehmen, als notwendig oder akzeptabel. Ein Hoch auf die Gleichgültigkeitsgesellschaft, die sich der Industrie unterwirft!
Kann sich überhaupt noch jemand an den Grundsatz: "Der Kunde ist König" erinnern? Anscheinend nicht, in der Film, Spiele und Musikindustrie ist der Kunde schon lange nicht mehr König, sondern eher ein potentieller Meuchelmörder!


----------



## pleX (15. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch echt ein Witz, die Spielehersteller zerstören die eigene Industrie durch unbedachtes Handeln... Idiotisch und dumm...


----------



## Rabowke (15. Oktober 2008)

pleX am 15.10.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch echt ein Witz, die Spielehersteller zerstören die eigene Industrie durch unbedachtes Handeln... Idiotisch und dumm...


----------



## Dominikmr303 (15. Oktober 2008)

SORRY BISSCHEN LANG, ABER KONNTE MICH NICHT KÜRZER FASSEN.


So also ich hab mir das hier mal durchgelesen, und muss eigentlich nur lachen bei einen Großteil der Beiträge.

Punkt 1:

Also ich bitte euch, ich Installiere das Spiel, zocks durch, deinstalliere es wieder, dann liegt es minimum 1 Jahr im Schrank bis ich eventuell nochmal Spiele  (außer Multiplayer sagt mir zu) 5x Installieren reicht völlig aus.
Desweiteren kauft ihr ja nicht das Spiel an sich, sondern nur die Rechte es zu Spielen, Selbst wenn ich es nur Einmal Installieren DÜRFTE: nehmen wir ein Spiel für 50€ mit 15Std. Spielzeit, sind 3,33€ pro Stunde.
Dann geh mal AM Wochenende in die Disco, oder geh ne Stunde Tennis spielen, oder eine Stunde Paintball oder sonst was, da kommste mit 3,33€/Std. nicht weit  

Punkt 2:

Die Sache mit den Cracks... Ja ich weis Cracks sind Illegal, aber wen kümmerts ?? (Ok etwas sallop formuliert ^^)

Also ich GEHE STARK davon aus, dass wenn ich einen Ubisoft Vertreter zu mir einladen würde, ihm meine 30 Originalen Spiele zeigen würde, und ihm 30 cracks zeigen würde die ich mir gesaugt habe damit ich nicht immer ans Regal  laufen muss.die CD einzuschieben zu muss und mir die lästigen Geräusche des CD Laufwerks anhören muss, würde ermcih auf Jedenfall verklagen     

Und wenn dann Noch die Aktibeirungsserver DICHT WÄREN, dann würden die einen erst Recht F**** weil man das Spiel nocht spielt und es nicht in den Müll geworfen hat.

*Achtung Ironie*


Aber ich vergas, ihr habt ja alle noch nie in eurem ganzen spießigen Leben etwas Illegales getan, wie etwa das auto zu hause gewaschen und so Dinge 


MFG


----------



## onkelotto (15. Oktober 2008)

Dominikmr303 am 15.10.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> SORRY BISSCHEN LANG, ABER KONNTE MICH NICHT KÜRZER FASSEN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 du wäscht dein Auto zuhause ? -  diesen alten ölsiffenden Manta ?
omg - da muß ich leider eine Meldung machen


----------



## Dominikmr303 (15. Oktober 2008)

du wäscht dein Auto zuhause ? -  diesen alten ölsiffenden Manta ?
omg - da muß ich leider eine Meldung machen [/quote]


RoFL


----------



## Raptor (15. Oktober 2008)

Dominikmr303 am 15.10.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> SORRY BISSCHEN LANG, ABER KONNTE MICH NICHT KÜRZER FASSEN.
> 
> 
> So also ich hab mir das hier mal durchgelesen, und muss eigentlich nur lachen bei einen Großteil der Beiträge.
> ...


Das mag deine Meinung sein sowie deine Gewohnheiten, es gibt aber viele andere Gamer die in dem Punkt eine andere Meinung haben und auch andere Gewohnheiten haben.




			
				Dominikmr303 am 15.10.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Punkt 2:
> 
> Die Sache mit den Cracks... Ja ich weis Cracks sind Illegal, aber wen kümmerts ?? (Ok etwas sallop formuliert ^^)
> 
> ...


Nun die Sache mit den Cracks ist meines Erachtens nicht ganz soeinfach. Ohne Cracks gebe es keine Raubkopieren, d.h. wer A sagt muss auch B sagen. Wer also Cracks benutzt und gleichzeitig über Raubkopierer herzieht macht somit was falsch. Denn damit es keine Raubkopieen mehr gibt muss es auch keine Cracks mehr geben. Natürlich ist es gefühlt nicht so schlimm einen Crack zu benutzen wenn man das Spiel gekauft hat aber ich glaube nicht das die Publisher/Entwickler das so sehen und das Gesetz sieht es sowieso anders.

@all:
Falls der Text nicht so gut lesbar ist liegt es an der blöden Desperate Housewife Werbung, die partout einen Teil des Editors verdeckt hat (Firefox und IE).


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

wenn es keine cracks geben würde gäb es kopierprogramme die DVDs wirklich 1:1 kopieren würden..


----------



## Quaker (15. Oktober 2008)

Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es keine cracks geben würde gäb es kopierprogramme die DVDs wirklich 1:1 kopieren würden..


Jaaa und wenn es keine Cracks geben würde, hätte ich NIEEE mit Pc spielen angefangen
und würde, seit ich Geld verdiene, nicht soo viele orginal Spiele kaufen.
Nur mal soo am Rande


----------



## Quaker (15. Oktober 2008)

@all:
Falls der Text nicht so gut lesbar ist liegt es an der blöden Desperate Housewife Werbung, die partout einen Teil des Editors verdeckt hat (Firefox und IE). [/quote]

Hi, Ich zumindest habe keine störende Werbung auf Pcgames.de ( ganz im Gegenteil zur Konkurenz mit dem Stern    )
Benute den Opera    , den ich übrigens wirklich jedem ans Herz legen kann, der immernoch den lahmen Internet Explora gebraucht    .


----------



## Rabowke (15. Oktober 2008)

Quaker am 15.10.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Benute den Opera    , den ich übrigens wirklich jedem ans Herz legen kann, der immernoch den lahmen Internet Explora gebraucht    .


Ich benutz Opera v9.6 auf Arbeit und zu Hause IE 7.0 mit IE7pro.
Beide Browser nehmen sich überhaupt nichts was die Geschwindigkeit betrifft. Der IE7 gefällt mir aus dem Grunde besser, weil er Minimalistisch ist.

Mit IE7pro wird dem IE auch Mausgesten sowie ein AdBlocker 'gratis frei Haus' mitgeliefert.

Ich freu mich schon auf den IE8, dort hat z.B. auch jeder Tab einen eigenen Prozess.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

ja nur macht das forum hier mit der Beta diverse kleinere probleme..


----------

